# Keeping YOUR Eyes on OUR Prize - father and son live from the field



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fellow PA guy in for this thread! Best of luck out in Kansas...hopefully you have a chance to lay a PA buck downs before you leave!


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

Along for the ride!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jsun713 said:


> Fellow PA guy in for this thread! Best of luck out in Kansas...hopefully you have a chance to lay a PA buck downs before you leave!


If not before I leave, maybe when I return as I will be out with the bow all year - had some great close encounters this week that and some real good buck hitting the ground in the Keystone State this year- check out this thread....especially the last 50 posts or so that highlight the last week - THANKS AGAIN Nicko for starting the PA thread...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2287531

Joe


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

im in. good luck!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Joe theres no Giant bucks here! Where do you hear these myths! Lol good luck! What part of the state you hunting?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Joe theres no Giant bucks here! Where do you hear these myths! Lol good luck! What part of the state you hunting?



You can't sell that to me - we have a farm in SE KS that we have been visiting each fall since 2011 and we know what it holds:wink: I will be posting a few more updates before we leave attempting to build some enthusiasm and share some details. Keep in mind GIANT is a relative term - you might see 1-2 135" a season here in the areas we frequent in PA, I see 3-4 a day in KS....

Even before connecting with this farm we traveled to Central KS, Barton County (adding almost another 4 hours, one way, to the trip) from 2008 through 2011 and the caliber and sheer numbers of deer we saw there ON PUBLIC LAND was unexplainable and unbelievable to those who we tried to explain it to...

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

No way thars awesome! I grew up the county south of barton in stafford county!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I grew up just 15 minutes south of great bend!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> I grew up just 15 minutes south of great bend!


We ate in Great Bend a few nights, China Buffet and Pizza Hut....

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea not much there lol i still do most of my hunting in Stafford county


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

T-Minus 70 hours to departure......

As an avid bowhunter I believe you naturally develop a unique appreciation and understanding of the hardwoods. You tend to see and hear things that many others do not, simply because you are present in the woods; you have to be in order to be successful. Sure there are always few beginner luck stories, but consistent success really relies on the true definition of luck; preparedness coupling with opportunity. Hunting, as I knew it, had changed when I got that Whitetail II and I started preparing to be a successful bowhunter. 

Unfortunately in our community success seems to be consistently measured in inches of bone and the number of shoulder mounts on the wall. Those who understand realize that success is relative, you cannot harvest 140” buck if they aren’t there, not to mention getting a late start at 21 years old, I was pretty far behind the 8-ball. In fact, it took me 4 years to get my first buck, but since that first shot in the backyard with the Whitetail II, I have harvested 10 buck and 17 doe in 21 years of bowhunting. My best buck is this 11-point I got in 2011 which grosses 163 3/8. This deer a good representation of what the KS farm holds, in fact, this buck was the loser of a confrontation that played out before my eyes. The winner marched his doe into the water drainage and this guy came strolling by at 38 yards looking for a new lady friend. 

Before....(about 3/4 of a mile from where he was taken 2-weeks later)


Hero Shots


The trophy


Believe it or not it has been 5 years since I have harvested a buck. Losing last year to my fall, surgery, rehab, etc.. was certainly a factor, however, in recent years I have passed several buck hoping to let them grow. I have learned first-hand that Tag Soup doesn’t taste so bad when you choose this path during the season.

More to come.....
Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well one thing is for sure, my math is off a bit - taking the 11-point pictured above in 2011 would mean that I have not harvested a buck in two years, this being year three. I have high hopes for this trip, for both my Dad and I....would be great to double-up, but would settle for him dropping a bruiser in a second...forecast is looking good, COLD, but those big KS buck love it that way......

Stay tuned...

Joe


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Definitely in on this.. Do you guys own this farm Joe?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

rmm60985 said:


> Definitely in on this.. Do you guys own this farm Joe?


No, I met the farm owner through the12-ring.com. The customer centered approach I prescribe to lends itself to getting to know and understand the trail camera needs of the potential customer. One camera, turned to 2, to 10 and relationship grew and he extended an invite in 2011 to both my father and I. The rest has been history and has completely renewed my faith in the outdoor community. You do NOT have to bottomless pockets to hunt quality land, nice guys do NOT finish last, and there are plenty of guys who don't mind sharing what they have. In fact, I have standing on offers on a few farms in the same general area thanks to some of the contacts we've made through this landowner. 

This is not the only invite I have received either; offers to hunt elk, pronghorn, alligators, pigs, muleys, bear, etc....have surfaced because of the12-ring. I can honestly say, I have met some of the very people I know thanks to taking the leap of faith in 2008 to launch that site and share my hobby with others. It amazing how small the world is thanks to the internet. I actually met a guy who lived less than 1/4 mile from my office who has a passion for bowhunting as deep as mine. I would have likely never met him had it not been for the12-ring and we both members here on AT too.....

I am very proud to say that I consider this farm owner a close friend, we're in touch all year sharing the typical trials and tribulations that life throws and eagerly look forward to out annual meeting. Even last year when I fella and was unable to go he was quick to be sure my dad knew he was welcomed and he went by himself; the two enjoyed a an excellent week together. I am very much looking forward to getting out there, the hunt really is secondary.

Joe


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> No, I met the farm owner through the12-ring.com. The customer centered approach I prescribe to lends itself to getting to know and understand the trail camera needs of the potential customer. One camera, turned to 2, to 10 and relationship grew and he extended an invite in 2011 to both my father and I. The rest has been history and has completely renewed my faith in the outdoor community. You do NOT have to bottomless pockets to hunt quality land, nice guys do NOT finish last, and there are plenty of guys who don't mind sharing what they have. In fact, I have standing on offers on a few farms in the same general area thanks to some of the contacts we've made through this landowner.
> 
> This is not the only invite I have received either; offers to hunt elk, pronghorn, alligators, pigs, muleys, bear, etc....have surfaced because of the12-ring. I can honestly say, I have met some of the very people I know thanks to taking the leap of faith in 2008 to launch that site and share my hobby with others. It amazing how small the world is thanks to the internet. I actually met a guy who lived less than 1/4 mile from my office who has a passion for bowhunting as deep as mine. I would have likely never met him had it not been for the12-ring and we both members here on AT too.....
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty awesome story! Gotta say I'm pretty jealous. Being 19 I'm pretty lucky in that I have some pretty great PA land to hunt, but you know as well as I do that PA doesn't have the quality of bucks that the midwest states do. I would love to have the opportunity to hunt some midwest states in the future. Trying to talk my dad into buying/leasing land in the midwest isn't going so well.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

In for the ride.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

rmm60985 said:


> Thats a pretty awesome story! Gotta say I'm pretty jealous. Being 19 I'm pretty lucky in that I have some pretty great PA land to hunt, but you know as well as I do that PA doesn't have the quality of bucks that the midwest states do. I would love to have the opportunity to hunt some midwest states in the future. Trying to talk my dad into buying/leasing land in the midwest isn't going so well.


Keep the faith....my first trip west started in the Swap Hunt section a KS landowner was in the market for a new bow and thought it would be worth a week on his property. I jumped at that opportunity in 2008 and traveled to Central KS and harvested my first mid-west whitetail...after missing a GINAT on the first morning:zip:


A new camcorder and new bow for his buddy got my dad and I out in 2009, but despite seeing some of the most amazing whitetails that walk this face of the earth including a true 200+" buck that was harvested the week after we left by a rifle hunter, we were unsuccessful that year. An invite was extended for 2010 and tons of sightings, passed on a few smaller (PA shooter-types) we were once again unsuccessful. We did connect with the new landowner who we continue to visit now in 2011. This farm is roughly 4-hours closer to home which makes a big difference as my Dad does not fly so we drive the 24000+ round-trip miles each year:mg:. Cutting the trip by 4 hours allows us to make it in roughly 20-hours if we drive straight through. Basically, we do 4-5 hour shifts each....

Joe


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I"m in, good luck down in SE KS.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

IN and GL


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Joe, 
I hope you guys have a blast and slay a few giants!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm in good luck joe!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Having a blast will be a given...the real fun has already begun, you see as gracious guests we do our best to plan the menu and include regional delicacies. Let me just say this...bring some Tastykakes, Swedish Fish, and Perogies west of the Mississippi and your are almost certain to land some friends for life.:wink: Top it off with a few authentic Philly Cheesesteaks and no matter what happens in the field, there will bee good times in the house.

Nothing like some pasta and homemade meatballs....just getting them finished and ready to travel.....












Joe


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a fine time is about to be had by all!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't know where exactly you are but I'm near coffeyville independence area, holler if you need anything


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

And of course I'm in


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow Joe...awesome!! I'm pumped that you are going to do a live hunt thread this year for your Kansas hunt with dad! Great job on the thread so far! Excellent background, history, and thread fodder to get people invested in your pursuit and hooked for updates! Subscribed! Looking forward to following this. 

A few questions!
When do you arrive in KS and when is your first hunt morning/afternoon? 
What do you have for bucks on trailcam for this year? 
What are you personal shooter standards? How about dad? 
Maybe some details/descriptions on the layout of the property, how many different stands you guys have, names of the stands so we can reference them during the hunt would be great!

Wish you the best of luck on your hunt brotha, and when you connect on a KS bruiser let's get a big smile in the hero pics! 

Scott


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

T-Minus 50 hours until departure......

The hunt – we are hunting a private farm in SE KS, this farm has not seen a gun hunter in the fall in almost 20 years and only a small handful of days each spring when the a few close friends take to the hardwoods to thin out some longbeards with their 12-guages. There were sound managemnt practices in place prior to our involvement in 2011, looking for 150" minimum and one or two doe before a buck. EHD did hit the area in 2012 and did a number, we lost considerable antlerless and a couple of well know up and comers. Only one doe was harvested off of the farm and thanks to these practices and what has been the best spring and summer in years the farm is back to where it should be. 

We have not harvested a buck off of the farm since my 11 point in 2011. For those who have never had the opportunity to travel to a big buck mecca, I don’t really expect you to understand passing on 135-140” deer, heck I didn’t get it myself at first. We strive for 150” or larger, but have realized that we have to start working on some of the lesser buck as they do interfere with the breeding process, not to mention we have several deer on the farm that have seen their better days, so our goal has shifted a bit from rack score to age. We have several buck that are 6+ years old and as anyone knows, taking a mature buck is a bit more difficult than a love crazed 3.5 year old; even if the 3.5 scores 150" and the 6 year old scores 130" 

We do know that we have two resident buck that will score 170+, another 3 buck that will score between 150” and 170” and large supply buck of scoring 135”-150” including the legendary ‘Butcher”. The Butcher is an 8 year old who has gone from 155” down to the mid 130’s. Thanks to his curved, split brow tines, he was notorious for mauling other buck during the fall brawls that occur each fall. Taking him would be a true accomplishment. Here is a shot of him last year…..










The farm is a whitetail paradise with a strategic mixture of thick cedars, open hardwoods littered with pin oak, swamp oak, and white oaks, creekbeds, food plots, open and overgrown pastures, and of course big ag fields. Two big ag field are still in beans, one awesome field is a combo of wheat and beans. These ag fields are pulling the doe from the thick creekbeds and cedar thickets on a regular basis and where there are doe, the buck are not far behind. There are approximately 19 stands strategically placed across the farm and we always position one or two more to reflect our experience throughout the week.

it is not uncommon to see 20-30 deer a sit with a handful of P&Y's and the occasional giant in the mix. Anyone who has hunted though knows, seeing them and harvesting them are two entirely different things. 

more to come......

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Subscribed Joe. Good luck to you!


----------



## triggertrav (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome stuff - Good luck Joe! 

We are leaving in 14 hours for the same general area. I cant wait. 

Good luck to you and your group.


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

I am in good luck Joe!!!


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in. Good luck Joe!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry if you posted this already, but where in SE KS?

Good luck, I enjoy these threads especially when they are in a part of the state I hunt as well! Hope you guys double up!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> Sorry if you posted this already, but where in SE KS?
> 
> Good luck, I enjoy these threads especially when they are in a part of the state I hunt as well! Hope you guys double up!


Linn County...

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> Linn County...
> 
> Joe


No kidding lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> No kidding lol


Yep....did I miss something? Why the lol?

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I've hunted public and private there. Are you close to the power plant (good fishing on the power plant lake btw)? It is a great area in my opinion. We used to hunt on my dad's buddies place and then they sold it so now we're down in Fort Scott area. My folks live south of Olathe on 169. The lol was more of a hey thats cool lol...my bad!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> I've hunted public and private there. Are you close to the power plant (good fishing on the power plant lake btw)? It is a great area in my opinion. We used to hunt on my dad's buddies place and then they sold it so now we're down in Fort Scott area. My folks live south of Olathe on 169. The lol was more of a hey thats cool lol...my bad!


No need to apologize, I just wasn't sure if I missed something. We're pretty much right on the border; we'll hear the Missouri orange army on Saturday. Like to visit the Mound City Butcher Block, some of the best hot jerky I have ever tasted.....

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> No need to apologize, I just wasn't sure if I missed something. We're pretty much right on the border; we'll hear the Missouri orange army on Saturday. Like to visit the Mound City Butcher Block, some of the best hot jerky I have ever tasted.....
> 
> Joe


Right on Joe, good luck!


----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

Dreaming of a hunt like this from down in WV! I'm in - good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

This year in particular the farm has been hunted for a total of 3 days. When we arrive we will be hitting virtually virgin property. This farm has produced the largest 8-point that I have ever personally seen with my own eyes….I’ll be sure to post a pic of the rack which has literally sat in garage for years……

In addition to The Butcher, there are a few target buck for this year.
My son named this guy Potter because his left G2 looks like Harry Potter’s wand….


Tank…..









LockJaw


Diamond


Dopey


Some up and comers….


















The best part of this property though is that it holds doe late in the year and several great buck show up on the farm every year that we never see all year long…

Man the juices are going....

more to come......

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Man I like dopey a lot and potter good luck man you have 45 hours to not get hurt!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> This year in particular the farm has been hunted for a total of 3 days. When we arrive we will be hitting virtually virgin property. This farm has produced the largest 8-point that I have ever personally seen with my own eyes….I’ll be sure to post a pic of the rack which has literally sat in garage for years……
> 
> In addition to The Butcher, there are a few target buck for this year.
> My son named this guy Potter because his left G2 looks like Harry Potter’s wand….
> ...


Ummm, I think you got my juices going with all them bucks running around! Need any help? :wink: Good luck!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice pics Joe. I really like Tank and Dopey


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Tank and Lockjaw were the two I had planned to target last year, but didn't make it....Potter showed up out of nowhere this year and has called the farm home all year. Dopey has been camera shy since dropping the velvet and tank and lockjaw rarely venture far from any timber no matter what is going on in the middle of the plots or ag fields. No matter what happens with regard to a harvest or not, shaping up to be a fun-filled, frost bitten week.

Joe


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Is it to late to go with you. LOL. I would love an opportunity to hunt monster bucks again some day. Until then i will continue to hunt the whitetail ghetto


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

36 hours to go.....

I know for a fact there is no WiFi on the farm so all of my updates, uploads, etc…will be taking place via 4G connection and I am not sure what exactly to expect. The goal of this trip is singular in purpose – get my Dad on a good deer. At 63 years old my father has yet to harvest anything larger than a 105” 8-point and even that was with his rifle and in 1976. He did take a decent Muley scoring maybe 125” in Wyoming, again with his rifle. He seems a bit snake bitten when it comes to big buck with his bow, but I am feeling really good about this trip. This is our 5th year going together, the sheer statistical odds have to balance themselves for him sooner or later….

I hope you guys enjoy the thread and I hope I can do a good job keeping it actively updated.

The food prep is still going strong, nothing like some homemade macaroni and potato salads as a hearty accompaniment to a meal sausage scaloppini.


















Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I has been tough getting ready while we are still in season here in PA, especially since I have yet to let the air out of a good one – I have put in a lot of hours in this year chasing two specific buck and have passed quite a few in the process. Been sharing most of that on the PA thread ……
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2287531

Left the field a little early today to take down some stands and cameras as I always get a bit nervous as the season of the orange army approaches, especially when I am 1200+ miles from home. I did get some interesting video footage using some of the licking branch scent from AT member DnH Scents. I quick put together the 4 minute video on this thread….
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2358520


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a few of the stands railed and ready for when I get back, a little repositioning for the late season never hurts anyway….



















Joe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

If you send the scaloppini by fed ex it would still be fresh when I get it.... :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

zap said:


> If you send the scaloppini by fed ex it would still be fresh when I get it.... :wink:


Maybe I can drop some off:wink: - chatted with Pop, looks like we're aiming to drive 20+ hours straight through - not sure exactly when we are hitting the road on Friday also looks like some storms on Saturday when we will be rolling in.....

Joe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Bring the snowtires..


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow that is the dream hunt of a lifetime for many of us...

Best of luck Joe to you and your father. Guaranteed memories and that is the real accomplishment. Safe travels...


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> This year in particular the farm has been hunted for a total of 3 days. When we arrive we will be hitting virtually virgin property. This farm has produced the largest 8-point that I have ever personally seen with my own eyes….I’ll be sure to post a pic of the rack which has literally sat in garage for years……
> 
> In addition to The Butcher, there are a few target buck for this year.
> My son named this guy Potter because his left G2 looks like Harry Potter’s wand….
> ...


btw the way the center of last photo that buck is more than an up and comer he looks like a stud that early in season


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pulled some cams yesterday and this small fleet will wait get well-deserved rests and tune-ups (gotta love a Homebrew, more specifically a RIngerCam ) before they go back in the frigid temps of Nov.-March.

























Looks like I won’t be punching my PA tag during our standard season as I am sacrificing this afternoon in the PA hardwoods to wash, smoke and pack my gear….the season in PA opens the Monday after Thanksgiving, but I will be competing with orange army through mid-January, but at least I can still get out there…..


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting close now….new oil change and tire rotation in the F150 – this will be the 6th trek this baby has taken to the mid-west….hopefully this year we will be hauling back two trophies…...roughly 24-hours from now we’ll be on the road…



Sure we loose some stand time with the drive, but the time spent with my Dad is more important and makes annual trip, regardless of the outcomes, worth it

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Joe! I'll be following along.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Cool thread Joe!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

awesome thread so far. Love all of the details.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a good plan for photos with a new nifty USB drive for my phone, which will allow me to take 12MP images and post directly via TapTalk. So I can hopefully include some good clear images. Not real sure about videos though??? It appears that I need to upload videos to a third party site, before plugging them into a post via TapTalk. I am all set to do so, but without a WiFi connection I am limited to the upload speeds of a 4G connection and I am not quite sure how strong the signal is on the farm. I can tell you that I just attempted a practice run and it took 11-minutes to upload a 2-minute clip. If anyone has any tips or tricks, I am open to hear them……

Bottom line: not sure how many videos will get posted, but I will do what I can to help make everyone feel like you are in the stand and in the camp with me……

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Drive into town steal Mickey d's free wifi, or a local libraries if you want faster downloads. If not do it as its on the charger at camp


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you have an external battery to help keep that phone charged during all day sits and continuing updates


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck men! I'm in for the follow. Looks like a great set-up.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm excited for you, Joe.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

im in good luck guys


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Do you have an external battery to help keep that phone charged during all day sits and continuing updates


Yep, I'm set there with on of the newer IQ Anker chargers - hasn't failed yet....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW - looks like the HBS will be getting a workout all week……



Picked up a case of toe warmers too – they work better as handwarmers than the disposable handwarmers do……glad to see the winds forecasted for 15 or less the whole week...around here that is an issue, in KS that is almost no wind (lol)


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Drive into town steal Mickey d's free wifi, or a local libraries if you want faster downloads. If not do it as its on the charger at camp


That is an idea, but I am pretty much on stand or in bed...I often don't have the time or energy to run around at the end of the day. Amazing the energy that get sapped out of you sitting a tree all day, couple that with highs in the mid-20's and the energy will be sure to drain as fast from my body as it does from my phone (lol). Hitting town could be different if I tag out early though.

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

What town are you staying in? Looking at your map your really close to my. I am staying in Osawatomie and hunting in Fontana


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

sooner77 said:


> What town are you staying in? Looking at your map your really close to my. I am staying in Osawatomie and hunting in Fontana


I hope that no one thinks it rude, disrespectful, or deceitful, but I would perfer just to say that I am in Linn County.

Joe


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's cool I'm not even sure of the county I'm in been up there every weekend since oct. Have been in the tree more than in my office chair.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Great thread. Hope you and your dad kill a giant!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Good luck Joe.


Thanks Nick, good luck on Saturday I hope you put a big one down. Lord knows you deserve it....

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck and safe travels. Can't wait to read this thread over the next two weeks.

Joe


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag. Good luck man i love reading your post


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Great thread Joe Good luck!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Reducing all the gear into something that is manageable for the trip and the 10 days afield is always a difficult task.

I am not sure how many others out there experience the backpack phenomena as I call it... You know you barely put anything in your pack but it still seems to weigh 50 pounds when you're walking across the fields each day. Sort of the same experience when you're packing for a 10 day trip across the country.

I did manage a large to a small tow a trail camera repair kit and my sent box. I don't think that's all too bad...
Before....









After...









The only addition to this stack will be a small cooler with all of the goodies that I prepared for the week as well as a small duffel for the back seat that I'll have a little bit of lounging around clothes.

Oh yeah, and my Summit ....never leave home without it...
Oh yeah and my bow...
Oh yeah and the......
Back to the drawing boards I guess[emoji33] 

Just about ready to roll now.....

Joe


----------



## whacker48 (Jul 31, 2011)

In for the adventure. My first bow was also a whitetail II .
Good Luck Joe, I hope you get a monster!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Safe trip, Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man I guess I am going to have to do a much better job proof-reading - seems my phone thinks it is smarter than I am and the darn auto-correct doesn’t always exactly produce meaningful prose...

Hopefully, folks are riding this thread for the grammar - I am hoping things turn out well....


Thanks for all of the well-wishes......
Joe


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome thread.. Tagged for later! I'm just up the road from where you're headed in Olathe. Good luck!!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Joe - I just stumbled across this thread and already looking forward to your updates!

Safe travels and shoot straight!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Nick, good luck on Saturday I hope you put a big one down. Lord knows you deserve it....
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

DTales said:


> Hey Joe - I just stumbled across this thread and already looking forward to your updates!
> 
> Safe travels and shoot straight!


Sorry bud, I meant to reach out and draw your attention to it, but it's been a little nuts. Busting my hump trying to fill my PA tag, taking care of all the duties in the office and getting packed to head out west really impacts of a guy's ability to be thoughtful, I do apologize.

Congratulations on your first Iowa buck, I'm sure it must have felt great to punch that tag.

Say hi to everyone and be sure they get a peak at the thread[emoji6] 

Joe


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't wait for your trip to start! Best of luck to you and your Dad and safe travels


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

In bed earlier than usual, just staring at the ceiling with the game on in the background. Funny isn't it, no matter how old or how many hunts you've been on, the night before an anticipated trip is still filled with energizing enthusiasm. Going to be a long day tomorrow. If all goes well, this time tomorrow night we'll likely be entering Missouri.

Joe


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Safe travels to you and your father. Look forward to the play by play.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

5 hours until departure......

Willie Nelson - On the Road Again: http://youtu.be/1TD_pSeNelU

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

getting excited ill be in stand tomorrow in the snow waiting on your updates


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Going to be a good thread Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Going to be a good thread Joe!


I hope!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some footage from 2008 on a different property. Exciting close encounter with 135ish" 10 from a blind to start, some usual footage, some chasing and some pretty cool decoy footage at the 8:30 mark.....








Ever wonder what is around when you are walking in the dark.....watch the *WHOLE* clip......central KS 2009











Getting psyched......

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool video where you're checking 1.2.3.!! But you're Hittin it just right saw more bucks this morning than ever drivin around on my way from work saw 3 that would go 130+ 2 Cruzin 1 doggin


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Good Luck Joe!


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> T-Minus 70 hours to departure......
> 
> As an avid bowhunter I believe you naturally develop a unique appreciation and understanding of the hardwoods. You tend to see and hear things that many others do not, simply because you are present in the woods; you have to be in order to be successful. Sure there are always few beginner luck stories, but consistent success really relies on the true definition of luck; preparedness coupling with opportunity. Hunting, as I knew it, had changed when I got that Whitetail II and I started preparing to be a successful bowhunter.
> 
> ...


12-Ringer, I have enjoyed reading all your posts in the PA thread and can't wait to read on your KS hunting adventure. I understand the feeling of a late start on bow hunting, I myself started at age 29 (last year was my first season) and have yet to harvest a buck. But like you said, my joy with hunting doesn't come from the shooting a monster buck but just being out and enjoying the woods. I envy you being able to share this with your fam and hope someday when i have children i can share this with them as well. Goodluck out in KS and late season back here in PA. I will be sitting in a tree back here in public land down in 5C wishing you the best.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Packed and ready to go......


















On the road.....









1200+ miles to go....









It starts!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Drive safe and good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> Drive safe and good luck!


Thanks...

Joe


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Safe travels!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Burning across the PA turnpike...100 mintues in .... 90 miles down (shhh)....

Wind whipping across the Susquehanna









Guessing PSU is playing at home this weekend judging by the amount of blue and white paw prints heading west?

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

You are correct Joe. PSU taking on that Philly powerhouse Temple.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Safe travels. I can't wait to follow your hunt


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Safe travels! I'm excited for you guys. Nothing like the anticipation of a great hunt!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Trees still have leaves?!?!?!? I need to get out of this state... Good luck Joe:thumbs_up


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> Trees still have leaves?!?!?!? I need to get out of this state... Good luck Joe:thumbs_up


Oaks I know for the most part do but these last few cold nights have them coming down fast


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

Great thead Joe. I'll be following with everyone else. Good luck to you and your Dad (tell him I said hi). Have a safe trip!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Drive safe big brother and get dad a shoot this year - any of these leftovers at your house....:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Dad must be sleeping or you drugged him


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Good luck in KS Joe! I received my ringer cam back today and thanks again for the quick turn around time. It should be back in the woods by the first of next week.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

No updates as I just ended my driving shift...680 miles to go and we don't plan on stopping for long. Two quick stops so far to drain the dragons and grab a couple of brown paper bagged heart attacks from Burger King. Made a pit stop in Pittsburgh by accident, Heinz filed is pretty cool, traffic at 5 on a Friday PRETTY BAD. [emoji33] 

If things go well we should be rolling in around 8am....

Oh yea...figured out why the deer sightings in OH are down this year....they all got hit on I-70 and I guess cutting the horns/heads off of roadkill isn't just a PA thing.[emoji13] 

Out for now, going to try to catch a few z's as I drew the dreaded 12-4 driving shift....[emoji16] 

Joe


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> No updates as I just ended my driving shift...680 miles to go and we don't plan on stopping for long. Two quick stops so far to drain the dragons and grab a couple of brown paper bagged heart attacks from Burger King. Made a pit stop in Pittsburgh by accident, Heinz filed is pretty cool, traffic at 5 on a Friday PRETTY BAD. [emoji33]
> 
> If things go well we should be rolling in around 8am....
> 
> ...


good luck be safe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Stop #3 for fuel fill - up in IL....picked up an hour coming across....18-degrees, crystal clear....racing the snow storm...hoping to be settled in at the farm before the heavy snow starts....

Joe


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Getting closer!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

4:00am or 3:00am depending....stop 4 in Columbia Missouri to top off and swap driving .... Missouri gun season opens tomorrow, hotel/motel lots packed with pick-ups. Sky still clear, hard to believe forecasting heavy snow...let's hope meteorologists are wrong. ...

Joe


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> ... couple of brown paper bagged heart attacks


That's funny right there!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

First real break of the trek, stopped at Iron Skillet in Oak Grove Missouri for BREAKfast











5:00am here, with roughly 110 miles left to go. Sky still remains clear, but I guess Dorothy got taken away from KS and blown to OZ in a matter of minutes, so I guess anything is possible.

Funny the things we will do to get on a good deer isn't it....spemd hundreds,aybe thousands of dollars, drive countless, hike endless miles, up and out before dark, in sub freezing temps, sitting in a tree for hours, waiting for those magicla few seconds when a trophy buck steps into our lane..... hmmm....no wonder so many of our spouses think we're nuts. 

More to come....

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks damn good too me. Good luck driving the rest of te way, I saw more shooter bucks yesterday driving from work than I have all year! Had to drive to Wichita last night and saw 5 car wrecks from deer and one was a decent buck, it is time. 
Family stuff this last night but I get to hunt this morning I'm hunting a stand that I placed 2 years ago but but have been unable to hunt it since father has been running cam and it looks like I'm hitting it right!



















I don't have an HBS but I do have a parka to keep that snow off of me that will be draped over me. Again man I'll stay tuned all morning, and for the rest of the hunt


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Tagged. Good luck.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Joe I drove from here (eastern Pa.) To park county Colorado nonstop a couple times. I know exactly how you guys are feeling right about now. Nice morning back here at home. Temps in the mid 20, s and sun. Should see a few more hit the ground on this last day. 

Best of luck to you and your pop.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Kansas sweet Kansas......










More to come.....
Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like you're going to be giving your arteries a workout on this trip Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Looks like you're going to be giving your arteries a workout on this trip Joe.


Should have gotten my cholesterol blood work done before I left (lol)...hope you are in a tree this morning Nick.....Good Luck!

Joe


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> Packed and ready to go......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


driving a ford!! SMART MAN. Ive just spent the first hour of my word day reading all the posts. looks like a blast buddy. have fun


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe making me hungry order one to go. Have a safe trip.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

In the house 40 minutes and already three buck cruising the back pasture....was too much in awe to think of grabbing the cam for some shots...I do have to remember you're all along for the ride. One was a solid 140" 11-point. Going to grab a power nap; 5:00am yesterday until now is a pretty long stretch and I want to be sharp on stand.

Not to mention it isn't even 9:00am yet....

Stay tuned!

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sleep tight it will be an easy track job if you wake up in a winter wonderland


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck and glad you guys got there safe - not the smartest thing to be up for 29hrs but now you will get on extra hunt out of the trip.....good luck this afternoon


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck Joe! Man, you guys are a lot closer to me than I expected! Good area you guys are hunting, but you know that :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Power nap in progress...










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The good, the bad, the unbelievable. ....

The Good...
All settled in a perfect stand SSE wind blowing my scent out of the thick cedar draw. Great walk in, snapped some cool KS photos, flock of 20 TOMS in the cut beans...perfect set-up.

The BAD...
Forgot my reader that will allow me to upload pics....

The unbelievable. ...
I wasn't in the stand 5-minutes, literally...I mean I wasn't even in the HBS and Lockjaw chased a doe by the stand at 35 yards. ...no shot, but a great start.

Sorry about the photos, I will load them later....

Joe


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome start! Go get em!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Spike buck almost ran into the tree I am in chasing a doe....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

So much action so fast didn't really set the stage...

Conditions almost perfect for this time of year and beyond perfect for this stand...









You can see the cut bean field to my N/NW....the SE wind taking my scent into that field. Very thick cedar draw to my E and you can see below how long it runs. That is where both Lockjaw and that small spike disappeared into. Lockjaw to my south the spike and doe immediately (10 yards) to my east.










I left the stand shot zoomed out so you can see the open pasture to the East of the cedars. My Dad is east of that pasture, roughly 100 yards from the SE corner in a stand about 40 yards in off of the pasture edge overlooking a major creek crossing.

He reported seeing two doe and a "nice" buck on his way in. My stand is 1.17 miles from the house, at least the way I came in today according to Map My Run.

Now you are all here with me...really sucks about the pics, but you will see them later tonight. 

Stay tuned....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Small 9 passed south of me headed into the cedars toward my pop....3 yotes running around  need a clean shot 

Joe


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome thread so far Joe. Hope you smoke a big one...thanks for taking us along for the ride!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow just started falling. Doe piling into the cut beans....One unique buck we named gimp is with them....need them to close some distance for any decent video footage...

Always nice to have some live decoys this time of year....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A buddy hunting the other end just a a small forkie challenge his decoy.....










Looks like we're hitting it right. ..

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

You bet you are best days are 12th through the end of nov! Man sending vibes your way. Kicked up 1 shooter and 3 baskets on my in at 230 they are moving. They were running all over hoping a doe brings them back in !! Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> You bet you are best days are 12th through the end of nov! Man sending vibes your way. Kicked up 1 shooter and 3 baskets on my in at 230 they are moving. They were running all over hoping a doe brings them back in !! Good luck


Good luck to you too...just had a small flock of turkey pass behind the stand...video footage later...

Just curious...what do you classify a shooter?

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

145ish+ don't get me wrong if a 130 swings by he might just get deflated it's been a long season so far to date. And this weather makes me antsy for duck hunting


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Giant in the field....far end...trailing 60 yards behind doe....stopping him with everything I have...he just won't come my way.....

Joe


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> Giant in the field....far end...trailing 60 yards behind doe....stopping him with everything I have...he just won't come my way.....
> 
> Joe


Got 30-45 mins of shooting light good luck brotha


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's coming......turned his doe with a fawn bawl.....he's behind her.....

250 yards out...1 hour of daylight left....pretty sure it is Tank!!!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Wind is bad for this scenario. ...blowing into the field...they have held up at 250 yards....


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> He's coming......turned his doe with a fawn bawl.....he's behind her.....
> 
> 250 yards out...1 hour of daylight left....pretty sure it is Tank!!!!!
> 
> Joe


How big is tank


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Lost this battle to the little lady.... How many times have we all said that this time of year. I did get some shaky video footage that I will piece together tonight.

Joe


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow! What a great first night. Lots of exiting moments ahead I'm going to venture to guess. Best of luck!


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Talk about an awesome first day! Good luck the rest of the hunt, Joe!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Great first day - get some rest and make the most of the SE wind tomorrow and the cool temps ....be safe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A little backwards, but here are some photos to recap...

Pop on the way to creek crossing..










Me on the way to the SE bean field....



























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some of the reasons we make the trip each year....


























The corner....the stand in 20 yards inside the edge....









Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

From scenic views from the stand...










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A little live action...


























Joe


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

Looks good! Thank you for taking us along!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Great thread best of luck


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Check out that elite! Looks good can't wait to see you hold it in some hero shots


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good morning guys go get a big one


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

14 degrees, NNW winds...Dad and I both shifting to opposite end of the bean field that I hunted last night

More to come..... 

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hunting vibes sent ks wide good luck out there


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

This is great!! Now I get to live thru you brotha! My hunt is over so really looking forward to tagging along for your ride and your prize! 

I missed where you said when you guys will be hunting thru...this Saturday to give yourself a day to drive home by Sunday?

Stay sharp out there in this weather coming in! Keep your laser handy and plan on rattling a few times a day or even more often, depending on if you have bedding area close to the particular stand you're hunting. 

Also...will your strategy be all day sits? I haven't read every post as I was running my thread over the last few days...as you now know between hunting and running the thread it can be a full time job haha! The best job I've ever worked!!

Good luck this morning!! I'll be following very closely moving forward!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I am all settled in the cedar stand..Pop nestled in his IWOM in the cougar stand. ..pics when it gets light. 

Snow started falling again. Hopefully another day like yesterday, with a different ending though... 

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck today Joe.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Totally missed his thread from when it started. Started reading the beginning but getting distracted by my 14 month old son. Lol.

Good luck Joe and hope u drop a giant! So jealous and envy you guys are out there! Have loads of fun and make tons of memories!!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck and shoot straight.....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought I'd give an AI view of the stand site.....










10 mph NW winds...the thicket you see to my NW is the sanctuary we don't go in there unless we're tracking a deer. The wind is blowing directly out of the sanctuary into my face and all the deer that I've seen so far I have come out of the sanctuary either along the west or south edges.

4 doe and two small buck so far...Snow getting heavier, updates will likely slow a bit until the snow slows...

No updates from Pop in the cougar stand, but he did see 6 different buck last night including a 150" 10.

Having trouble loading vids because of no WiFi marginal signal, but I'll keep trying....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Cold, wind, snow....no match for the HBS....snug as a bug... I don't even have gloves on...I am wondering though how I will dry all of my gear as there isn't a dryer in camp. 

With the snow forecasted to stop around noon I would expect the deer to be back on their feet and moving shortly thereafter. If I stay in the same spot all day not sure I can hit the local laundromat afterwards.

I did just rattle in a curious 6 point but the action has been slow...my best guess is the precip is holding them down a bit. That's fine with me because I have seen it be like when the bell rings and the gate pops at the horse races. The precip stops and THEY'RE OFF!!!

The temps are dropping through the day, so that should help too.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Craziest thing.....lone doe is just running circles out in the middle of the bean field directly to my north. I can see the whole field, nothing in it, and she is out there running all over the place??

Joe


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

good luck today Joe


----------



## BowmanFLOK (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like a yearling that has never seen the white stuff. Good luck today. Hope the flood gates open up after the snow stops.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of shots from the stand....


























After the snow has been falling for a few hours....










My leg in the HBS...









No real deer movement since that crazy doe...

Joe


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

beautiful pic!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you in a heater body suit? Hope you seem some action today?

My bad just read your caption above your pic. How do u like it?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Really want to sit all day, but think I am going to run into th laundromat and dry all my gear while it is still snowing.

With the temps dropping, I'll freeze if I am this wet, same with my gear.

Stay tuned...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Are you in a heater body suit? Hope you seem some action today?
> 
> My bad just read your caption above your pic. How do u like it?


Wouldn't trade it for any other piece of gear that I have right now. According to Intellicast the temperatures are 21 degrees but "feels like" 16, the snow has been falling since about 20 minutes after daylight. And I am so warm that I don't even need to wear gloves on my hands inside the suit. 

I am worried however that the suit being this wet would prevent a problem later in the day when the time to really start to drop. I am in town now trying to find a laundromat

Joe


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Haha...now if only under armour would come out with one that's scent loc and water proof. It was friggin cold here yesterday in Pa!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Efficiency is the key...if you have to have time out of the stand at this time of year, in an area like this, you have to maximize it so you can get right back at it.....

Sitting in the laundromat feasting on a Laspadas Italian hoagie while the gear is drying.









It is still snowing its rear end off. In the little time I've been in the laundromat the entire truck is covered over again. I'm sure as soon as it stops everything is going to break loose so my goal is to get this done and get back out into the stand as soon as I can. 

I was the only car on the entire road coming in and I haven't seen another car come thru town since I've been here. It took about 30 minutes to get to the laundromat but out here it takes about 30 minutes to get to everything (lol).

Dad is still in his stand and has had deer running all morning long up and down the creek bottom. The Big Ten that I saw last night has been spotted from the kitchen window heading and was heading the general direction of the cougar stand. I haven't gotten an update from him in a bit so I'm hoping that's because he has his bow in his hand and not his phone.

I do have video footage of the 10 and I will plan on posting it up. Like I had said originally there is no wifi signal at the farm and the 4G signal is marginal at best back at the house. It is actually better when I'm out on stand but it is also a little bit more difficult to be uploading videos to YouTube at that time. 

I did spend some time last night with a quick edit and just strung together a few clips and it is my goal to have that posted some time today. I do apologize in advance for the shakiness with the big buck, and no, its not buck fever; its the fact that I was zooming in probably close to 400 yards away so that you guys could get a look at him.

Stay tuned...
Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Haha...now if only under armour would come out with one that's scent loc and water proof. It was friggin cold here yesterday in Pa!


Yeah I heard is a bit nippy hack home...how did you make our yesterday. .

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it is an omen, cloths dried right now and the snow stopped. On the way back now stay tuned...


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I killed a good 10 early in Oct. I was filming for my buddy.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot mine right before it let loose with the snow! He went 40 yds and piled up. They were moving all over the place this am. Thought the deer I shot was a different one. Good luck man keep those hunting vibes up and hunt on


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys won't believe it....Potter and the Big 10 from last night standing directly in front of the cedar stand that I vacated this morning. I was on my way back in and spotted them as I attempted to skirt the bean field you see below to my SE. I just got to my new stand, the Pin Oak stand....this is the same stand that I took my 11 point from in 2011. I took this long as I was crouched, arrow nocked in the hedgerow, hoping they'd swing down that lane....they both chased the same doe behind the cedar stand.......should have done a better job getting back here sooner....shame on me....[emoji22] [emoji107] [emoji107] [emoji22] 

Here is my new stand.....









Here is the stand in relation to where I was this morning...









Here are the three that I have hunted since I arrived...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

See any Bobcats?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got a report from my pop...8, 10, and 4 point dogging a doe all around his stand, non are shooters.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

zap said:


> See any Bobcats?


Not yet....we usually see 1-2....the fawn bawl the I used last night to turn that doe, with the buck trailing her, got the coyotes up and singing though....no matter how many time you hear that it's pretty creepy. ...

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck bro - settle in as it's almost feeding time and that early snow should have them moving this afternoon - make sure pop is not sleeping out there.....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the short clip I promised from last night....

First night action: http://youtu.be/XX8OGPNSdJ0

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

And here are some shots from the Pin Oak stand...my hope is that it won't be too long and they'll be filling into this cut bean field.....


























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmilnes said:


> Good luck bro - settle in as it's almost feeding time and that early snow should have them moving this afternoon - make sure pop is not sleeping out there.....


Oh he's wide awake lots of action over there...he just had a real wide 6 make a scrape 30 yards from him....has seen more buck in 3 sits than he has all season. Just needs a biggun to cooperate. ...

Joe


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> Oh he's wide awake lots of action over there...he just had a real wide 6 make a scrape 30 yards from him....has seen more buck in 3 sits than he has all season. Just needs a biggun to cooperate. ...
> 
> Joe


Man this is so fn cool you can share this with your pop. Super envious!

Great job on the updates! These pics are gorgeous.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Accidentally dropped my antlers out of the stand and this guy charged in from 120 yards away...he's either got brass ones or I need bigger rattling antlers out here[emoji47] 









These are the antlers I would be using if they weren't 20 feet below me....









Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

5 doe just hit the beans.....live decoys!!!!

Joe


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> 5 doe just hit the beans.....live decoys!!!!
> 
> Joe


Free buck bait!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting warm....

































Too bad he isn't a shooter...









At least I've got some action...

More than I can say for the Eagles[emoji107] 

Joe


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Awesome updates joe!! Git R done bud!!


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great job telling the story Joe - fellow PA guy pulling for you!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> Getting warm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Another youngun'....









Where have all the bigguns gone??

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

So true 30-6 at half - two red zones appearances and no TD


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Great live hunt you got going Joe! One of the best Ive seen this year no doubt.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice buck just appeared far end of field...probably mid 130s...maybe bigger is way off...you never know....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Great live hunt you got going Joe! One of the best Ive seen this year no doubt.


Thanks...it is fun....A little tougher than I thought but fun!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man there must be something going on down there in the wash....deer are running everywhere. ..Every bit of 300 yards away.

Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice job Joe. Keep posting


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I can hear grunting behind me, but can't see anything

Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice job Joe. Keep posting


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

This is fantastic. Nice work, Joe. Just reading through your updates helped me get out of the Virginia doldrums this eve. Thanks, bud. Go get 'em.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Good stuff Joe. Eagles are horrible. At least PSU won.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn coyotes cleared the entire field and they didn't run through it. Two showed up in the NW corner of the field at about 100 yards...then all of a sudden all this howling broke loose straight N across the field from me...then his two took off running into that hedgerow and poof, the deer are gone.

Going to use this to start packing up. I do have about 15 minutes, but rather get down when the field is clear, than clear the field...plus this stand is very tricky to get in and out of, especially with the HBS, day pack, bow etc...

Joe


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow man, you can hunt on Sundays in KS? I'm jealous!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> Getting warm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and they just choked again


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

#gopackgo (though I'd rather be in a tree somewhere)


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Somebody snapped a shot of Pop coming back to the house to warm up around noon....










More to come in a little...

Going to grab some Jacks Stack barbecue. ...

I will answer as many of the questions that you guys sent via email, text and PM as soon as fill the rank.

Thanks foe following along

Joe


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Joe, are you hunting with a GT500?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

man, location, weather, deer sightings...all look to be setting up for a good one for you all!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> Joe, are you hunting with a GT500?


Yes sir, specs in my signature...

Joe


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

That is what sucks about Tapatalk. You can't see signatures! Great looking GT!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a lot of questions today on everything from why I went to the Laundromat and the HSB to why no posts from your dad and what I wore under the HBS, etc....I will try to answer them in different posts to keep some clarity and give folks the opportunity to respond or ask questions.

HBS....
I can tell you this, even with running into the Laundromat, I could have never hunted today without the suit. It does take some practice getting in the suite 20+ feet in the air, but once there you are really set. 

All that I wore today under the suit....
base layer of merino wool
mid later of under armor cold gear
Cabelas Wooltimate jacket and pants.

I didn't have the jacket zipped all the way, didn't wear gloves and I was fine. This morning I wore my silent speed stalkers, as they are easier to get in and of the suit with as compared to my knee high rubber boots. However, thanks to the heavy snow I went with the knee high rubber boots this afternoon. It is very important to remember that you really need to wear a boot covering over your boots so that the lugs on the boots don't tear the suit up. The suit does come with a pair of booties, but they are way to bulky for me so I picked up a pair of those thin Arctic Shield boot blankets and they work perfectly.
http://www.amazon.com/Onyx-Arctic-S...&qid=1416188193&sr=1-2&keywords=arctic+shield

It does take a bit to get use to hauling it around with all of your other gear, but any system you develop will be well worth the energy it took to develop it. In fact, almost always on the way out I don't even roll the suit. I put everything (bow, pack, etc...) IN the suit and carry it over my shoulder....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The main reason I ran into the Laundromat today was that ALL of my gear was getting saturated. It had snowed around 4" since the time I left in the morning and the time I decide to run into the Laundromat. I knew the temps were forecasted to continue to drop all day and I was worried that things would start freezing up. I was not wet or cold in the suit, but my binos and range finder were useless: even both grunt tubes were acting up. I also knew that there was not a cloths dryer in camp and I was fearful that if I stayed with plan of an all day sit, I'd be jeopardizing the AM sit on Monday.

Wihtout a doubt I let the enthusiasm associated with a cross-country trip get the best of me. I should have slept in and left the second the snow stopped. Instead I was out the door about an hour after is stopped and missed a chance at two incredible buck. Almost got an arrow in one from the ground, but I needed to close the distance by another 20-30 yards and that just didn't happen. The silver-lining though - I can get after them again tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

My Dad is not posting only because he has yet to join the world of smart phones. He will be snapping pics that I will try to share each evening. In three sits thus far he has seen 8 different buck and several doe. He has had several in range, but nothing to get worked up about, at least here. He has been using an IWOM and has had favorable reports. The largest complaint (and remember he compares it to his HBS) is that is hands still get cold. You do get spoiled in the HBS. He really likes the fact that he can get into the suit on the ground. He does report a little an anxiety leaning over to zipping up the suit in the stand and positions his safety belt accordingly to help ease that anxiety.

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

They will be moving again tomorrow so get that bow ready and stay dry man. Hunting vibes sent your way! Today was my day I mention I got mine this am and the. Topped my day off with a two man limit of mallards


----------



## BowmanFLOK (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad to see the bucks are moving for you guys. I have a feeling one or two will be taking their final stroll through the snow soon. 

Shaffer- Glad to see you got your buck and topped it off with some nice mallards. I bet the ducks are piling into Kansas right now with the temps and snow above you guys. I'm headed to Ok on Wednesday and hope I can perform a perfect trifecta. Buck in the AM, then a pointed covey walking the dogs with dad, and to top it off a limit of Mallards. I know I'm reaching but that's the stuff dreams are made of. What else could a guy hope for?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HBS and IWOM going to get a workout today. ....


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Best of luck to you both today. Won't be able to see any updates as I'll be working.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck today


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nestled in the HBS in the Cougar Stand. Awesome looking morning for a set like this....










Dad is all settled in the cedar stand that had all the action around it yesterday. ...of course after I got down  . Sure hope one of those big boys cruise by him today...

Stay tuned good light is on the way and I am hoping so too is a big buck.

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you guys Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

There is something so very special about those few moments that occur each morning when the dull grey of dawn explodes into the brilliant colors of nature. Each time I witness this phenomenon I wonder, how many people live their entire life and never experience this transformation. Don't get me wrong, nothing would be better than contributing to this change with a crimson red blood trail, but the experience is truly amazing.

Obviously a little slow this, the first rattling sequence produced a curious coyote and other than a few crows and squirrles, it has been relatively quiet.

Pop has a doe feeding about 60 yards away...

Joe


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> There is something so very special about those few moments that occur each morning when the dull grey of dawn explodes into the brilliant colors of nature. Each time I witness this phenomenon I wonder, how many people live their entire life and never experience this transformation. Don't get me wrong, nothing would be better than contributing to this change with a crimson red blood trail, but the experience is truly amazing.
> 
> Obviously a little slow this, the first rattling sequence produced a curious coyote and other than a few crows and squirrles, it has been relatively quiet.
> 
> ...


Daybreak is the absolute best time to be in the woods. Between the scene, watching the woods wake up, and the anticipation of what each crunch around you might be is like nothing else. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

First deer of the morning, sneaking through the timber behind me hopefully a sign of things to come...

Stay tuned...

Joe


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Joe - could you give us a few pictures of how you wear your HBS in the stand? What is the exterior fabric made of? Is it quiet or noisy? Waterproof? Are the zippers of any quality and are they noisy as well?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Still pretty slow..two deer so far...nice 125-130" 8-point and a doe, neither passed in range but warmed me up a little seeing them...

Some scenes from the Cougar stand..

































Pop hasn't had any action in about an hour.

Joe


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

Subscribed! If I am correct this is 12 ringer from good old Hagshouse. I am a fellow JHO reject who played with homebrews (radioshack sensors and Cannon OWL's mostly) back in the day! Good luck and whack a slobberknocker!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

obeRON said:


> Hey Joe - could you give us a few pictures of how you wear your HBS in the stand? What is the exterior fabric made of? Is it quiet or noisy? Waterproof? Are the zippers of any quality and are they noisy as well?


I will see what I can do as far pics...might need my Pop to snap one or two....

I cannot read the tag at the moment but the fabric is very soft and quiet. I do not have the waterproof model I do have the water resistant model. Yesterday in all that snow I never got wet inside the suit. The outside of the suit was damp but 10 minutes in the dryer and everything was fine. 

Once I did get all my clothes back to the house I did get them a fresh treatment of smoke with the smoker and so far all has been well. Last night most of the deer I saw were directly down wind from me and they did not pick up my presence. You saw from some of the photos I snapped last night some of those deer were almost directly underneath the stand.

There is only a single zipper and I would consider it to be a very high quality. The zipper itself is big and very quiet. You have no trouble grabbing the tab if you have gloves on or it if not. Even right now in these frigid temperatures I still do not have a glove on my trigger hand. I do have a glove on my bow hand only because if I was forced to hold my bow as a deer approached I think my hand would freeze to it.

I did make a mistake this morning wearing my stalkers instead of my rubber boots. Although my stalkers advertised waterproofness I fear my feet got wet in the snow. My feet are a little cold right now, but nothing unbearable and nothing even remotely close to what I would have assumed they would be had I not been in this suit.

Again maybe I'll wait and as my Pop comes out of stand later andhave him snap a picture of me in the stand. I can also get the exact material that the suit is made out of when I look at the tag later.

Thanks for following along Ron. Hope your season is going well.

Joe


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck again today Joe.. good thread..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pop just had a pack of 5 yotes break out in front of him...5 minutes later a small 8 and three doe came out of the cedars almost directly under him. That is the same spot the two big buck where holding tight to yesterday.

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck man more vibes sent your way


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you give some details on how you smoke your clothes and what you use? Great thread, thanks! Oh, awesome looking stand location too!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Big doe...40 yards, very skittish and intently focused on her back trail, but I can't see what she is focused on....

Stay tuned...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess she isn't that worried....she just bedded down?









Joe


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Good read...subscribing!


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Have to like a good live decoy!


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Live decoy!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Love those live decoys! She may not be in heat but if a buck cruises by he will still check her! Hopefully she hangs around for sometime


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

phibrybout said:


> Can you give some details on how you smoke your clothes and what you use? Great thread, thanks! Oh, awesome looking stand location too!


I have posted several times on this topic and if you search "smoking cloths" you will find more detailed information thst i have provided. 

I have a scent smoker that I bring with me when I travel, but I do use it slightly differently than the directions explain. Basically, I take my clothes and loosely throw them in a large Rubbermaid tote, I think it's 33 gallons might be bigger. I light a fire inside the smoker and I continue to inject smoke into the tote with my clothes and close the lid. I do flip the clothes over once or twice in side and repeat the process several times. I even did it last night when I got back in from the field , after I got showered and ate dinner. I simply went back out into the garage, lit the smoker and continued to add smoke into the tote with my clothes in it. 

There are several models of smokers available, everything from your standard bee smoker up to the ones that are specifically marketed for hunting. I believe there is an AT member who is a dealer, I think his name is Brock. Maybe he'll chime in and let you know

When I am at home, I basically pop up my blind in the yard, hang all of my gear in the blind I start a small fire in an old two quart pot, throw in some damp bark or damp wood and slide the pot in the blind. In about 15 minutes all of your gear is smoked up, including your blind all in one shot.

I know some may be skeptical and that's fine with me, but since I started doing this 4 years ago my success rate with regard to having mature deer continuously approach or end up down wind and not spook has increased tremendously.

Again if you do a search, I along with several others, with no vested interest in product marketing have shared experiences.

Hope this helps and thanks for following along.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

PAdorn said:


> Have to like a good live decoy!


Sure do, but puts a big damper on stretching etc...in the stand. 

When it is this cold out I do like to try to draw my bow once every hour just to make sure that my muscles aren't stiffened up when the moment of truth arrives. 

I can tell you this, even though she's bedded, she is intensely focused on the hillside across the creek. I can't see what's going on over there, I can't hear what's going on over there, but there is definitely something that has her attention.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A quick shot of the stands that I have hunted thus far....I am currently in the cougar stand which is the northern most plotted...haven't even touch the other side of the farm yet.










The winds are really starting to ramp up it is forecasted for 20 to 30 mile an hour winds between 10 and 3 today I guess this is the start...

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> I have posted several times on this topic and if you search "smoking cloths" you will find more detailed information thst i have provided.
> 
> I have a scent smoker that I bring with me when I travel, but I do use it slightly differently than the directions explain. Basically, I take my clothes and loosely throw them in a large Rubbermaid tote, I think it's 33 gallons might be bigger. I light a fire inside the smoker and I continue to inject smoke into the tote with my clothes and close the lid. I do flip the clothes over once or twice in side and repeat the process several times. I even did it last night when I got back in from the field , after I got showered and ate dinner. I simply went back out into the garage, lit the smoker and continued to add smoke into the tote with my clothes in it.
> 
> ...


I swear by smoking my clothes when hunting deer, , I shot mine yesterday directly down wind with a couple doe and another button buck , smoke is the one thing I won't skimp on when going out,


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Great job on this live thread Joe....keep up the great work


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply on smoking Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow morning just got worse, lowering my bow from the tree stand, the pull up rope failed, the GT fell 18 feet and the sword Twilight hunter looks to be broke I have about a half mile walk back to the house hopefully it's something I can patch up real quick.

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> Slow morning just got worse, lowering my bow from the tree stand, the pull up rope failed, the GT fell 18 feet and the sword Twilight hunter looks to be broke I have about a half mile walk back to the house hopefully it's something I can patch up real quick.
> 
> Joe


Ruh roh!!! That was the least of your worries!!! Hope all is well with the bow sight and rest also,,!!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

well that sucks hope you can replace it or get it working for ya.

On a side note if you had a hoyt your bow would be absolutely perfect right now. I have seen them run over them with trucks and they are no worse for the wear.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

cterbow said:


> well that sucks hope you can replace it or get it working for ya.
> 
> On a side note if you had a hoyt your bow would be absolutely perfect right now. I have seen them run over them with trucks and they are no worse for the wear.


He said the sight was broke...not the bow.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

cterbow said:


> well that sucks hope you can replace it or get it working for ya.
> 
> On a side note if you had a hoyt your bow would be absolutely perfect right now. I have seen them run over them with trucks and they are no worse for the wear.


well lets just say that i know for a fact that you can run over a elite also


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Joe if there is anything I can do on this end (ship a site etc.) Let me know.


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Joe had to show you the deer I shot. This is how I am hunting this year. All kidding aside your post of you and your dads live hunting experience is making me feel like I am with you. Thanks Uncle Kevin.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

cterbow said:


> well that sucks hope you can replace it or get it working for ya.
> 
> On a side note if you had a hoyt your bow would be absolutely perfect right now. I have seen them run over them with trucks and they are NO WORSE FOR THE WEAR.


well you said it!!!! Can't get much worse even after you run it over!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

sucks about your bow, hopefully your back in the saddle soon


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

I was joking anyways. I am not a fanboy just poking fun. But in all seriousness i hope you can get your bow back up and running.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck and I hope you have a quick fix


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Any news on a fix?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

That sucks Joe. Hope you brought a target to use for practice so you can get yourself sighted back in.


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

That stinks about the bow, hope you can get it fixed up and get back out there quick. Im living vicariously through you and this thread until rifle and late season archery now haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well guys, I guess if it wasn't interesting we would all be doing this stuff. Thank God I used to have a little basement shop years before I started building cameras. The knowledge I acquired back then proved invaluable. Working together with my dad we were able to get everything back together again. Let this be a lesson to all those you travel to make sure you always have a decent tool set with you to do some work. 

Went out to the barn and thr GT ia hitting the12-ring. This did set me back so I am going to hustle back to the pin oak stand that I was in last night. One of the closer stands that's good for a northwest wind. Next update will be from the stand, stay tuned....

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Would like to see your patch work or what fix you had to do


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Would like to see your patch work or what fix you had to do


It wasn't really as bad as I had first thought... if you are familiar with the Sward Twilight hunter you know that there's a vertical access slide. Basically, the site window popped out of that vertical slide. Both pieces are steel, or maybe aluminum and it created a burr that would not allow the site window to slide back into the bracket. I had to file the channel and open up the bracket a little with a screwdriver. I was then able to slide side window back down into the vertical slide axis The standard allen bolt tightened everything back up.

About a half a dozen shots in the barn and I was hitting where I needed. It still has shaken my confidence a little which worries me because anyone that has ever followed my posts know that I often report bow hunting is 95% confidence 5% everything else. I know it's just in my head and I've got to put it behind me , but after spending all spring and summer shooting lights out at 70 yards, a few quick shots at 20 has me worrying, even if they were in the12 ring.

It gets better too...I guess with all of the stress of dropping the bow, I forgot my ez hanger in that stand....love spending all afternoon with my bow in my lap 

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Only had to do that a couple times I hate keeping the bow in my lap! Good luck man


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I always have 1-2 extra screw in utility hooks in my bag in case I leave my ez hanger at home.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

6 doe ...all acting wierd....might be the winds, but at least they are here and close.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2 small buck just showed up and chased the doe off...good sign, they're moving early...

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Two hours to get it done


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Fierce Battle--NOT: http://youtu.be/ebeBQGNyMM0


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good buck in the field....rattling hard...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's coming......


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Uh oh. Suspense is killer


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Here we go.....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BBD!!!!!!!

Didn't make it out of the field!!!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> BBD!!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't make it out of the field!!!!


Yes sir!!! Awesome!!


----------



## eteddyv (Nov 10, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> BBD!!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't make it out of the field!!!!


Awesome job man!!! Congrats!! Ready for some pics!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll say it again.....You can't beat these live AT hunt threads!!


----------



## BowmanFLOK (Nov 10, 2013)

Hell yeah!! Congrats! Hope you got it on video for all of us to enjoy>


----------



## prf2009a (Feb 22, 2011)

way to go!


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Anticipation


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just getting caught up and it looks like at the right time. Congrats, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Send picture from stand.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> BBD!!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't make it out of the field!!!!


Nice Congrats cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> BBD!!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't make it out of the field!!!!


w000000000t!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's not the giant I saw yesterday but he's going to do on my way down out of the stand over for some shots....

Joe


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

I think all of us are just as excited as Joe.


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the buck. I just fist pumped for you when I read your BBD post.


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wooo, congrats can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like some significant ground shrinkage guys I do apologize, not quite the deer I thought it was....I know I likely let the land owner down with this one.... 

Still proud of a good shot and clean recovery....



Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

SWEET! Congrats I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looks great to me!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

The kids needed to be woke up anyhow! Congrats man I'm happy for you. . No matter the size that feeling you got just before and after you touched off the release is what keeps you coming back!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that. Congrats on a good shot and fast recovery


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats a beauty in my eyes.


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Great looking deer to me. Should be smiling ear to ear for that buck! Now get out there tomorrow and get your dad a bruiser!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> BBD!!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't make it out of the field!!!!


great! cant wait to see him!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> I think all of us are just as excited as Joe.


i am !


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like some significant ground shrinkage guys I do apologize, not quite the deer I thought it was....I know I likely let the land owner down with this one....
> 
> Still proud of a good shot and clean recovery....
> 
> ...


looks like good buck to me ! great work ! i am happy for ya .


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Why apologize? I'd be dang happy with that deer! Good clean kill can't get better than that. Post some more pics for us.


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't Apologize. Thank you for bringing me on the hunt. Remember its the experience and the friendship that comes from the hunt, that the trophy. I believe this deer will be a bigger trophy then you think.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

i want more pics :wink:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you plan on going on doe patrol? Or you guys have the stands available to go video for your dad


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> Don't Apologize. Thank you for bringing me on the hunt. Remember its the experience and the friendship that comes from the hunt, that the trophy. I believe this deer will be a bigger trophy then you think.


experience and the friendship that comes from the hunt:thumbs_up lifetime of memories we are not here all that long anyway, older you get faster time flies bye====== love it ! wish i was there with ya! i love hunting whitetails with a bow nothing like it . congrats!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice buck! Now time to get Dad on a big one!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a real nice deer Joe. Congrats!!! Very exciting updates and even sweeter considering your bow came very close to being damaged beyond shootability earlier today. I'm raising a glass to your success right now.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Joe! Got home from work to check your thread and you tipped over a good one - awesome!!
Now you have time to work extra hard to get your pops on a good one.


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Congrats! Awesome job Joe!


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on the deer!!


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Really nice job on this thread, way to get it done! Congrats.


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

Great post and deer. Congratulations.


----------



## fiftyincher (Sep 2, 2010)

Amazing. This was/is an awesome thread! Don't apologize - there tons of hunters, including myself, that may never even see a buck like that in the stand!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats on a fine deer!


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

Great thread, nice buck!


----------



## HOGG-IT (May 5, 2009)

Awesome deer. Awesome read


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like some significant ground shrinkage guys I do apologize, not quite the deer I thought it was....I know I likely let the land owner down with this one....
> 
> Still proud of a good shot and clean recovery....
> 
> ...


That's nuts you would apologize for that buck Joe. Awesome deer, congratulations.

Just out of boredom, I'll wager a guess at 135-140 class, 3.5 yr old? It's hard to tell the age from that angle but... No matter what the score or age is, just a great buck.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree. No need to apologize for that buck. It's absolutely beautiful. That picture with the snow is awesome! Now we need the full story. Also, reading that quick play by play before you shot had my heart pumping! awesome thread!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Awesome deer Joe and one to be very proud of! Did your dad have a good day on stand?


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like some significant ground shrinkage guys I do apologize, not quite the deer I thought it was....I know I likely let the land owner down with this one....
> 
> Still proud of a good shot and clean recovery....
> 
> ...


You drove how many hours to "The Land Of The Giants" to shoot a 2.5 year old, congrats!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!!


----------



## spac16 (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats on the deer. Any deer harvested is a good trip. Enjoy the rest of your stay and good luck to your dad.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Applebag said:


> That's nuts you would apologize for that buck Joe. Awesome deer, congratulations.
> 
> Just out of boredom, I'll wager a guess at 135-140 class, 3.5 yr old? It's hard to tell the age from that angle but... No matter what the score or age is, just a great buck.


i think your way high on your estimate but great buck, he will taste darn good and im sure you had a blast on your hunt


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats Joe! Nothing wrong with that buck at all!


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

One down and one to go. Is it morning yet?


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Tell your dad its his time to shine now. I hope he doesn't get stage fright.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good buck, Joe.

Congrats on your success!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for everyone following along and all congrats, believe me it is very much appreciated!! This has been a blast, but I will say a little more than I expected only because I am trying to keep is as real as possible. I could have easily left out the details about the Laundromat, the broken bow, the forgotten EZ hanger etc... but that wouldn't be an accurate reflection of what is going on.

Believe me I am proud of this deer, the fall from my stand last year could have ended me and yet a year later I went back to that same tree for an evening set almost a year to the day I fell. I've hunted hard in PA this year with plenty of close encounters with decent deer, passing on many that others thought I was crazy for passing. A lot of what I was doing was preparing for this trip and I did let myself down a bit. Here's how.....

Like I said in the posts a BIG buck hit the field in the SW corner of the field. You can see my stand location below and I didn't need binos to see the rack.









I think it was one of the big buck I saw yesterday on my way into the stand. Once he hit the field he chased doe, necked stretched all the way down the W edge of that field disappearing from sight. I had a small handful of doe and the two buck I shared in the video in front of me and that all snapped to attention, peering down the N edge of the field, but I couldn't see as my stand is just off of the edge. By now I was at attention, bow in my hand and I saw antlers coming down the edge of the field. He stepped out at 41 yards and that was it, I was at full draw and in the arrow found is mark. I really can't believe I let myself get caught up in that moment, but making a perfect shot that resulted in a simple recovery is something that I am proud of and this hunt and this thread is far from over. The goal of this trip was to get my pop on a deer and that is exactly the plan.

There is something special about what we do and like you have all heard me say time and time again, it is NOT the harvest but the hunt. Spending this time with my Dad and friends that I only see year once a year is reward enough. This deer is icing on the cake and will make a great Euro, feed a family, but best of all serve as lifetime reminder of this trip. 

Some shots...





Thanks again for following along and stay tuned for more....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

There were some questions about the HBS - I did check the tag and there isn't a description inside identifying the material. Again, very quiet, soft and WARM...here are a few shots from the field today....





With the suit opened and ready to maneuver for a shot....


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few long distance shots of a few of the yotes running the farm....






Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Is that the Berber fleece jacket and pant? Or wooltimate or something similar ?


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats man I have really enjoyed your thread so far. Beat of luck to your dad. I will be following.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pop is hurting pretty good today, the temps, and long haul to the other side the farm proved to be a little too much for his leg. For those who don't know, he came out of his walking boot on Friday morning and we left for KS later that afternoon. He was in that boot for 4-weeks after suffering the previous three with a partially torn ligament in lower leg, one that connects to the Achilles (or something like that). Boot came off and he went up the tree about 30 hours later...

Time to get him on a good one...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Is that the Berber fleece jacket and pant? Or wooltimate or something similar ?


Wooltimate - stuff is SWEET!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Applebag said:


> That's nuts you would apologize for that buck Joe. Awesome deer, congratulations.
> 
> Just out of boredom, I'll wager a guess at 135-140 class, 3.5 yr old? It's hard to tell the age from that angle but... No matter what the score or age is, just a great buck.


Thanks, but I think you are a little high, probably the camera angle like you said...

Joe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice pics and good thread, Joe.

Get your dad a good buck!


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

good thread man and congrats on the buck and the memories you deserve it after last yr...goodluck to your dad


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't want to hijack your thread, but congrats and I know exactly how you feel, I killed a buck today that is about 10" smaller in real life than I would have thought by my trail cam pics, but it was the buck I was after and I got him, congrats on the fine shot and recovery.I hope you get your Dad a good one, thanks for this thread,I couldn't wait to get out of my tree and catch up.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats Joe. Nice thread!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Great job Joe! Anyone who has hunted long enough gets caught up in the moment every now and then. It happens to all of us and thats what bowhunting is all about right? 

I gotta get some of that wooltimate stuff...Man, that looks warm.

Congrats man! Hope to see your dad arrow a good one. Any ground blind setups on the property he could utilize?


----------



## BikiBoki (Aug 4, 2014)

True......."it is NOT the harvest but the hunt"...nor is it the destination, but rather the journey. I've been following the journey you and your Pop are on...and I have enjoyed every post. Big CONGRATULATIONS on a very nice buck...will keep watching to see how your Pop does...and wishing you both all the best.

Bill


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome deer and thread buddy. Ill b pulling for your pops. 

Question about the HBS.. I noticed the pics u posted of you in it are taken while your in a laddes stand. Do u use the HBS in hang ons and if so how tough is it to get in in a hang on vs a ladder


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks good to me bro - congrats - now film pop bagging the Butcher....


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread has been a very interesting read. Congrats on the buck and I hope your Dad knocks down a big one.


----------



## silverlabel (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice Buck good job...and good luck to that old guy with you since we haven't seen anything back here. Nice pic of you in the tree but it must be the camera angle because it looks like you don't have you safety harness attached.


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

I think he has it on. Look at the third picture, the first one of Joe standing up. on the right side you see the safety harness attached to the tree.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

JWilson90 said:


> Awesome deer and thread buddy. Ill b pulling for your pops.
> 
> Question about the HBS.. I noticed the pics u posted of you in it are taken while your in a laddes stand. Do u use the HBS in hang ons and if so how tough is it to get in in a hang on vs a ladder


I use it in any stand that I hunt in cold telmps, including my climber and loc ons. Obviously, the smaller the platform the more anxiety provoking it can be, but it gets easier with each use as you will develop system that works for you..I would recommend to all that you get the suit in the off season and practice a few time with your platform mounted a foot or two off of the ground. It will be nerve racking at first, but so very worth it in the run.

If you hunt from a blind or the ground, the HBS would be a no brainer purchase.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

silverlabel said:


> Nice Buck good job...and good luck to that old guy with you since we haven't seen anything back here. Nice pic of you in the tree but it must be the camera angle because it looks like you don't have you safety harness attached.


Oh you can be assured it is attached.... It gets attached before I pull anything up and before I even think about getting into the suit. Some stands, before I even step off of the ground (life lines and climbers).

Thanks for the congrats. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> You drove how many hours to "The Land Of The Giants" to shoot a 2.5 year old, congrats!


Yeah, I hear ya'...just to clear one thing though he is for sure a 3.5...

Thanks for your contribution to the thread, hope you shoot a giant in WI.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Awesome deer Joe and one to be very proud of! Did your dad have a good day on stand?


Good morning, slow afternoon, but then again he did leave his stand to grab the farm truck and help me get this guy back to the house.

Joe


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

16 degrees here in hollow this morning winds are blowing below 0 wind chill (bitter cold ) tell you dad good luck !


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats, Joe! GL to your dad. He's on tough SOB to be out there after coming out of that boot so soon. Wow...


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome Buck


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

good thread. congrats on the buck as well.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Joe,

Just had a chance to catch up on this thread. Thank you for doing this and bringing us all along on your hunt so far. Congratulations on that nice buck and looking forward to seeing your dad's hero pic holding a monster.

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

congrats joe on a nice buck now hopefully your dad has good success also.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like some significant ground shrinkage guys I do apologize, not quite the deer I thought it was....I know I likely let the land owner down with this one....
> 
> Still proud of a good shot and clean recovery....
> 
> ...


Awesome Joe! Just saw this. Hope the landowner was not mad.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said last night my dad's leg was hurting a bit so he decided to not go out in the in the early morning. Perfect for me as it got me the opportunity to get the deer into the processor and get some other odds and ends taken care of had the house. Settled into the dozer stand around 8:50 a.m. thanks to the south wind today plan on doing it all day sit. Really can't complain, was in stand 10 minutes and had to doe come by inside 20 yards.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

4 doe moved in and feeding at 20 yards..wind shifted a little, even more perfectly to the S clearing the entire woodiline. Hopefully, just a matter of time before a bruiser cruises this creek bed and woodline looking for a lonely lady.....

Joe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

keep at it fellas!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Great thread Joe Congrats on a good buck enjoyed the trip..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

3 more deer approaching can't tell what they are one is big bodied....

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Heart is pumping for you


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

12-Ringer said:


> 3 more deer approaching can't tell what they are one is big bodied....
> 
> Joe


Are you buck hunting or doe hunting???


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Buck hunting with my Pop...landowner is not sure he wants any doe taken off this year as he is still recovering from the EHD outbreak in 2012. If he wants a doe out, that wouldn't be a problem. Least I could do.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> Great thread Joe Congrats on a good buck enjoyed the trip..


I hope "enjoyed" was a typo...this ain't over. Pop is still after a good one...sending all the good vibes I can his way, he deserves it! Hope he shoots a 170+ to balance mine. 

Joe


----------



## BowmanFLOK (Nov 10, 2013)

Shoot a big one Pops!! I am heading out to OK tomorrow to spend some time with my Pops. I will be deer hunting until I tag one then joining him on a mad hunt for feathered creatures. Thankful that he is making the long drive from TN to enjoy this hunt with me even though he isn't a deer hunter and the orange army will have him shut out if I don't kill before Saturday. WMAs in OK are closed to quail and ducks for the beginning of gun season but we can hunt both on our property if I'm done with the deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to all those sending texts, PMs, and emails....it is much appeeciated. This is a great ride and I am enjoying every minute. I am so very thankful for a good friend who opens his home and to have a father that I can share so many great memories with...

I couldn't have been easy for Mom and Dad with three boys before they were 25 years old, on a single income. I know my mom of often wonders, but she did a GREAT job bringing us up, everything the three of us are today we owe to them both. 

It is all worth it these days, I don't know many 42 year old men that get to share this kind of experience with their father. Might sound awkward, even depressing to some, but when your dad is your best friend makes these trips all that much more valuable.

Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Joe send some pictures of your dad. Don't forget to wake him up before you take the pictures. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Really can't believe we're not having a little bit more action, everything is perfect for the setup. Been here since just about nine and have had 9 doe come through, all within range. We saw a big body dear that we weren't able to get the confirmation on what exactly it was... so just hanging in there...

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome man! That's all you can do is just hang in there, things change in the blink of an eye. Stay by those doe and they will come


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A nice buck, wider than the ears with good tine length passed by out of range on the other side of the creek. At least they are on their feet moving....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> Joe send some pictures of your dad. Don't forget to wake him up before you take the pictures. :wink:


I am not in the tree with him, rather relaying his reports...

Joe


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> I hope "enjoyed" was a typo...this ain't over. Pop is still after a good one...sending all the good vibes I can his way, he deserves it! Hope he shoots a 170+ to balance mine.
> 
> Joe


enjoying LOL


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Two doe heading his way....

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing behind them eh


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Blind rattled in a nice 9 - point. Not a shooter, pics to come later...deer on the move...

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> I am not in the tree with him, rather relaying his reports...
> 
> Joe


I was wondering the same thing! Very cool to get the play by play....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty slow...which is pretty odd...things seem about perfect, deer not necessarily cooperating. ..

Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Does your dad have a HBS?


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

What did yours score?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys related kevmilnes and mmilnes?? Yes they wear HBS or iwom, and in curious also about score


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Three boy at 25 years old. I know how I was at 25 and I can't imagine having three kids, let alone one at that age. You're lucky to be able to share this trip together Joe. Savor it.


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

MMilnes is Joes brother and I am KevMilnes his uncle. The one that fell out of the tree.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

kevmilnes said:


> MMilnes is Joes brother and I am KevMilnes his uncle. The one that fell out of the tree.


Good to hear the fall didn't result in something worse. How are you doing now?


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for asking. I'm doing a lot better because of the quick action that my son Tim and Joe took on that day. This is something I hope none of you ever have to go through.


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Hay big brother did you go for the ride to Kansas or to get a deer? :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the gap in updates been an eventful afternoon.

Pop had a decent night in the Dozer stand, lots of action, passed on a nice 9 point and plenty of does in range. One real nice buck stayed on the wrong side of the creek.

Some shots from the Dozer stand...

































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dad did a nice job passing on a pretty decent buck. A little more mass (or if I was on the stand [emoji20] )and this guy might be taking a trip to PA...

























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Another guy with us took a big olé doe late in the day and we just back from taking care of her....










Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

If he was hunting in PA I think an arrow would be flying.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

He will be a stud in 2 years


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice looking stand your pop was sitting in today. Did you guys hang any stands when you arrived or were all stands already in place? Also, how many stands (total) do you have to choose from on the farm?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> If he was hunting in PA I think an arrow would be flying.


He said it as soon as he let it walk ...the coolest thing is that he rattled him in and he came right to the stand.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

DTales said:


> Nice looking stand your pop was sitting in today. Did you guys hang any stands when you arrived or were all stands already in place? Also, how many stands (total) do you have to choose from on the farm?


Not really...I did put steps up into an old permanent stand that was on the farm last night before I shot my deer. I have a loc on and climber with me, but have yet to use either. There are roughly 26 stands strategically placed throughout the farm. I did put one up in 2011 and 1 in 2012 that are both still in rotation. In fact, the SE bean field stand I hunted the first night here was one of those stands.

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Agreed - after 4 trips down I think pop should have taken that one


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Great thread... I was behind but just read every page !! 

Thanks for the effort


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Good luck to your pops in the morning. He's got all of AT pulling for him!


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck today. Hope your pops gets his shot!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Love the story and the pics Joe, keep em coming!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Just read the whole thread! Thanks for bringing us along! Also congrats on your buck! Good luck to your dad rest of the hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the congrats send well wishes for my Pop. He was hurting pretty bad again last night when he made it back to the house. He decided after we ate that he will forego leaving in the am darkness and wait until 8 or 9 to get on stand and then stay the whole day. Been up watching a few doe and scrubs in the yard and deciding on which stand. His foot will likely limit him from the other side of the farm which has only been hunted 2x all year. We will see, stay tuned.

Joe


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> Not really...I did put steps up into an old permanent stand that was on the farm last night before I shot my deer. I have a loc on and climber with me, but have yet to use either. There are roughly 26 stands strategically placed throughout the farm. I did put one up in 2011 and 1 in 2012 that are both still in rotation. In fact, the SE bean field stand I hunted the first night here was one of those stands.
> 
> Joe


Wow, 26!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on the buck and sorry to hear your pop can't get to the other side of the farm. No 4 wheeler to get him there?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a good day.....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck today, fellas!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Congrats on the buck and sorry to hear your pop can't get to the other side of the farm. No 4 wheeler to get him there?


Yes, but we would use the farm truck before the 4-wheeler as we try to keep pressure on the farm to a minimum. We have discussed the option, but I doubt we will do it. We did drop him off over there the day I got my buck, but the walk back to where we stashed his truck was tough. Probably didn't help that he was hustling along to give me a hand.

What many might not realize is these deer see virtually NO pressure all year. The most they get is this one week every year. They don't mind the farm truck rolling by, but a person walking on the very same path sends them running.


Joe


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm doing a lot better because of the quick action that my son Tim and Joe took on that day. This is something I hope none of you ever have to go through.


get well brother !


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man sorry to hear that well I send my wishes to your pop. Best of luck and u guys stay safe





12-Ringer said:


> Yes, but we would use the farm truck before the 4-wheeler as we try to keep pressure on the farm to a minimum. We have discussed the option, but I doubt we will do it. We did drop him off over there the day I got my buck, but the walk back to where we stashed his truck was tough. Probably didn't help that he was hustling along to give me a hand.
> 
> What many might not realize is these deer see virtually NO pressure all year. The most they get is this one week every year. They don't mind the farm truck rolling by, but a person walking on the very same path sends them running.
> 
> ...


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, but we would use the farm truck before the 4-wheeler as we try to keep pressure on the farm to a minimum. We have discussed the option, but I doubt we will do it. We did drop him off over there the day I got my buck, but the walk back to where we stashed his truck was tough. Probably didn't help that he was hustling along to give me a hand.
> 
> What many might not realize is these deer see virtually NO pressure all year. The most they get is this one week every year. They don't mind the farm truck rolling by, but a person walking on the very same path sends them running.
> 
> ...


I would imagine the coyotes put a fair amount of pressure on the deer throughout the year. Especially as many sightings as you have had!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Good Luck today Joe ,, todays the day!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Decide to make the trek to the other side of the farm, just pulled up at the haybarn...Stay tuned

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good buck!!!!! Walking SE along a shelter belt...bout 350 yards out heading our directio. Wind in our favor, Dad is hustling down the fence line......

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

We need some dramatic music playing.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Come on Dad!!!!! Hope his leg holds up. Adrenaline is an incredible thing.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He is still walking the line...not sure if Dad made it to the end or not???? Can't see...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Broke out the rattling antlers and hit him to snort wheeze, he's really coming down the line, he's about 50 yards from the corner but I can't see if my dad made it that far down the line


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He seems to be stalled up at 50 yards from the corner I don't know if you maybe saw or heard my dad?


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't hit refresh fast enough!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I ran about 50 yards down the tree line and tucked in behind a cedar, I hit the rattling antlers again another snort wheeze and a few grunts with the true talker. He's definitely interested I can clealry see him .... he's now out of the shelterbelt and in the field, he is well within archery range of the tree line that my dad ran down I just don't know where my dad is down the line from me....


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Sweet. Make it happen Dad!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Big jump he's running right at me......hope Dad shot!!!!!!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like Dad sealed the deal!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG....he is less than feet away from me...no blood




Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

OMG! Jump on him until your dad makes it back up there.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## prf2009a (Feb 22, 2011)

Hop on and hold on tight!! Steer with the antlers!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful deer.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

psu joe said:


> omg! Jump on him until your dad makes it back up there.





prf2009a said:


> hop on and hold on tight!! Steer with the antlers!


lol!


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


>


Very cool!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The book is 40 yards away on the other side of a small group of cedars... The wind is perfect he has no idea I'm here, I still don't know where my dad is.... I'm assuming he is somewhere down this fence line. All of this is happening with me not even getting out of the yard of the hay barn...

Joe


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

talk about close encounters. Cant say that you have the opportunity for that to happen every day!! Incredible memory just created!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

we need a live camera feed to really take all this in with you!!!


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

That would of been so cool to witness in person. You sir are a lucky man. Think you dad missed the shot on him or got busted?


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

that is awesome!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Intense!!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn it why can't I see the pics on this thread from my phone??? Come up as small boxes


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Ha ha!!!! This is crazy Joe. That buck is so close you could stab him. Talk about exciting.


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

Come on Joe, have you gotten contact with your Dad? Getting anxious! You still don't see blood on or around the deer?


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Exciting stuff!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Long story short.....buck at 15 yards caught my Dad drawing. ...that was the jump that I saw. Although the buck was only 40 yards in front of me it was almost 80 away from my Dad. The buck walked off and believe it or not showed NO signs of being alarmed. He walked across the field back to the very same shelterbelt/hedgerow he was originally walking down and went back the direction from which he came. My Dad circled all the way around keeping the wind in his favor and is nestled in the Food Plot stand. Once again I did not accompany him in any further, my goal in coming over was to simply help him through the gate.....what a turn of events. Who knows maybe those two will meet up again later.....

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Great encounter. Thanks for the timely updates. Now will await your dad to come across him again later.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-ringer said:


> omg....he is less than feet away from me...no blood


holy ####!!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

just read all of this and all I can say is Right on !!!! Congrats on your nice buck there Joe. And best wishes to your father in his pursuit !!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

On stand less than 60 minutes....3 doe in range feeding...


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Awesome encounter. Come on Dad seal the deal


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Could be the day!!!! Get it done


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Big buck chasing a doe 75 yards out......bigger than the one we saw on the way in...Three doe still feeding in range...

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


>


Now how cool is that!!!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Keep these updates coming. Freezing cold outside here today so this is the next best thing to being in the woods. Sure is making these teleconferences at work more enjoyable. Although when called up on I have to ask them to repeat the question. Oooops.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

You should have seen when he turned and looked right at me... I couldn't even move, he was less than a foot away from me. Even these pictures that I took are with the camera on my lap just pointed in this direction hoping I was getting something....

Joe


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

That is insane!!! What an encounter. Today is my first day back at work after being off for 8 days, so I need to see your dad convert


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The three doea that were feeding around my dad moved off but no sooner did they move off and 4 new ones moved in.... the big buck that was chasing a doe stayed down deep in the woods along the creek didn't come up on the upper ledge where my dad's stand is located, but at least there's action and movement really good sign midday...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just walked my buddy into the red gate stand, he is set up with a double decoy set, with a bedded doe and the Primos Scarface buck standing over her... good Northwest winds for that setup and those deccoys can be seen for over 500 yards in multiple directions. It will be interesting to see how this sey plays out tonight.

Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

send pictures of the set up/


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay.....every thing set for afternoon. Had me anxious there fore a while what your family history of injuries while hunting. Thought something had happened with your dad on his way to the buck. Good Luck this PM.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> send pictures of the set up/


From the stand......









Joe


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> From the stand......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow gone?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Getting that close, you must be part trail cam :wink:


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

Great looking set up.. Only one thing missing


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Man! I thought your dad got it done! Still pulling for him!


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice looking country! rooting for you guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

obeRON said:


> Snow gone?


Not everywhere, but up on that field yes. The creek bottoms and draws are still holding a fair amount. It's in the mid thirties right now but the sun is shining bright.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dad just had a nice buck out in front of me. 150yds. He turns and runs off. Much larger buck steps out....still hanging in the area...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The larger buck turns and moves off. MEGA BUCK steps out. G2 12-14 inc. G3 10-12 inc. At 20 in wide. Tryed everything could not get him to come......

Directly from Pop....

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread has lead to the most unproductive work week ever so far!


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

yetihunter1 said:


> This thread has lead to the most unproductive work week ever so far!


Agree^^^


----------



## eteddyv (Nov 10, 2010)

yetihunter1 said:


> This thread has lead to the most unproductive work week ever so far!


What he said^^^^^ I have been glued to this thread!!! Great job Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thus just in.....

Incomplete Deer Hunter - No More Chasing: http://youtu.be/YZFcNz-MIIg

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

What an exciting day in the KS woods "we've" all had today!!!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


>


this thread is great joe!


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

I am jonesing for an update...


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Exciting so far,


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow evening.....except for here in the yard...16 doe and three buck including a nice 9 hanging out in the backyard???

My dad hasn't seen anything since megabuck...and he stayed about 80 yards out with his girlfriend. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my stand for the night. ..









Nice 9 making a scrape...this is the one dad passed the other night...









Joe


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

crazy, definitely not like that in mississippi!!! Hopefully he gets it done, just have the FAITH!!!


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

After several cold days what's your dad's feeling about the Iwom as compared to HBS?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the long lapse in updates...just finishing dinner...

The last deer that Pop saw today was a wide 6 that came by at 3:00. Uncharacteristically slow afternoon. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few shots from the food plot stand today....


















































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I'd take a moment to try to relay this morning's experience....I am glad I was a to get those two pictures as the story was almost unbelievable, at least the pics prove it happened.

I can tell you that buck at one point was less than a foot from my face. I can tell you I thought he might gore me...

As he walked away from dad, I hit him with a snort wheeze and he cam right to the very bush that I was crouched behind. He was so close I could hear him breathing and literally see the whites of his eyes. I had the camera on my lap and was just clicking pics...I had about 15, only those two made it.

It was truly an amazing experience that I may never enjoy again as long as I live. Glad I could share it with dad and that we both could share it with all of you...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

GTM said:


> After several cold days what's your dad's feeling about the Iwom as compared to HBS?


The HBS....warmer especially hands and feet....the IWOM MUCH more comfortable getting in and out of the suit on stand.

Some report the IWOM as being noisy, he does not...and it has been COLD with plenty of time for the fabric to stiffen!

Would prefer backpack straps on the IWOM as opposed the shoulder strap.

Likes the pockets of the IWOM.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

yetihunter1 said:


> This thread has lead to the most unproductive work week ever so far!


Be careful.....Big Brother might be watching 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

E winds close the other half of the farm. Dad is all settled in the Dozer stand, waiting for daylight and a big buck!!!

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Today is the day! :cheers: Snow is back.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The plan is for me to join him a little later in the day, once he confirms a nearby tree that I can slip my climber on, didn't want to make a ruckus in the dark this morning. Almost no wind and very quiet despite the 22 degree temps and frozen ground. Will be the warmest day since we got here...










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

PAdorn said:


> Good luck!


Thanks and thanks for following along....hope to bring more excitement today. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

kevmilnes said:


> Today is the day! :cheers: Snow is back.


I sure hope so...bad weather moving in and today might be the last day. Saturday is looking like a total wash, tomorrow is iffy....I know if it were PA today and tomorrow would be days I'd be concentrating on....I am assuming the am strategies apply here. Would be better if the high was 38 and not 48. Might shut down a little movemwnt, but hopefully the front balances that a little....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I know dad was super pumped yesterday when he came in....he said theMega buck, as he called it, was the largest buck he has ever seen and I know he has seen some giants over the years as I was with him and saw some of the same buck. When he told me it was bigger than the buck we saw in The Cheyenne Bottoms in 2010, I knew it must be big, because that one was huge. He carried that enthusiasm out the door with him this morning.

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Really pulling for you dad today. Hopefully the mega decides to stroll out in front of him! Good luck. Going to be hard to top yesterday's excitement.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck to your father Joe. I may have missed it but are you set up to film your dad today?


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> I know dad was super pumped yesterday when he came in....he said theMega buck, as he called it, was the largest buck he has ever seen and I know he has seen some giants over the years as I was with him and saw some of the same buck. When he told me it was bigger than the buck we saw in The Cheyenne Bottoms in 2010, I knew it must be big, because that one was huge. He carried that enthusiasm out the door with him this morning.
> 
> Joe


Awesome! GL today.

Are you videoing from the climber?


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goodluck today!


----------



## eteddyv (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck guys!!! Hope it comes together for your dad!!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Please keep the updates coming. It's going to be a long day at work


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

I need to be more productive this morning.... Just spent the last hour or so reading posts... Keep it coming guys, awesome thread. Fellow PA hunter rooting for your dad!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Steady stream of doe and yearlings moving through. ..buck has got to be around somewhere...

Joe


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome encounter... Great thread. Thanks for the hard work! Keep it up


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The buck we named Potter just crossed the back pasture. ..hopefully circling down into the bottom where Dad is....

Potter...

















Joe


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

SHOOT HIM!!!! So I can get back to work!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Coyote ran the deer off Pop couldn't get a shot at the yote and hasn't seen a good buck yet this morning. 

Joe


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the buck Joe. Thanks for taking us along for the ride.

Good luck to your dad. I hope he gets a crack at the Megabuck!


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone hunt the yotes out there? They seem to be a pretty big nuisance.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

F5 F5 F5 F5 Good stuff Joe !! Good luck to your dad today


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Things have really slowed down...nothing since that coyote came through. ...

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Bound to bust loose this afternoon!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Time for some coyote control there.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

This is terrible. I'm actually getting some work done today!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Get out there with your dad so we can see some pictures


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Hoping for an exciting afternoon


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a whole heck of a lot to report here, I'm pretty sure that the significant change in weather has something to do with these buck laying down right now. It's about 43 degrees right now, 2 days ago it was 12 degrees. The normal temperatures for this time of the year are between 45 and 55 degrees so you would expect the deer to be accustomed to it, but I think the snow and the cold weather earlier this week through them for a loop a bit. In fact, if I'm not mistaken, Tuesday set a record for the Kansas City area for the lowest temperature on that day since temperatures were recorded. I'm hoping as the evening grows on the deer will start moving. I did just get a report from the field dad has a doe moving in and one of the other hunters with us has a few doe moving through. That's an encouraging sign for hopefully what ends up being an exciting afternoon.

Thanks again for everyone for following along spend a lot of work, but a blast.

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

It's 43 here today and it feels balmy, hope they move soon.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Sending some luck that that evening will be successful.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

PSU Joe said:


> Sending some luck that that evening will be successful.


Thanks...man I sure hope so. He is a warrior....been on stand since 5:30AM this morning...hasn't moved....if anyone deserves one its him. Sort of makes me feel even worse about the buck that I took because that would have been a perfect buck to get the KS monkey off his back. In one spot of the state or another, he has made the trip to KS every year since 2009 and has gone home empty handed each trip. WE ARE TRYING OUR BEST TO CHANGE THAT THIS YEAR!!!!!! His largest buck ever was taken with a rifle in 1977 and wouldn't make 120". 

I have been sending him well wishes all day!!!

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow. What a trooper and role model. No wonder you are working so hard to get him on a nice deer. I'm sure he is enjoying the time hunting with you. Certainly have made memories on this trip and appreciate you sharing it with all of us reading along.


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

Enjoy your time with him. I only hunted with my dad a very few times and those are memories I will treasure forever. Now I hunt with my son and I promise your dad would rather spend the time with you and not kill a thing than hunt alone and fill his wall with booners.


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Sooner - you are so right. I hunt over Thanksgiving every year with my dad who is a two time lung cancer survivor and wouldn't miss it for the world. We don't even need to see a deer (and most years we don't as he is quite stubborn about where we hunt) to make it a huge success. This is the first year I am bowhunting with both my boys and as long as they are smiling at the end of the day and say they want to come out again it's perfect for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Time for some coyote control there.


You said it...I posted that one pic of a pack of 5-6 and that is likely the smallest pack. Unreal experience hearing them break loose just at dusk every night...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Movement picking up...had three doe pass by in range and a small 5 - point who was acting more nervous than the doe. There has got to be a good buck or two in that draw...hopefully they'll be filtering into the oaks all around Dad.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dspell20 said:


> Get out there with your dad so we can see some pictures


Really tough.... The current stands are set with such care and attention to detail that there really isn't a place to put another stand close by that would serve the purpose of video taping. We did brainstorm a few possibilities for tomorrow, but again weather is drifting in and I'd really rather have Dad in a prime spot to get a big deer, then in the prime spot for me to videotape.

Believe me I want nothing more than to be sitting right next to him and sharing in every experience that he's enjoying. 

It is a beautiful day here, the sun is shining, temperatures are a little warmer than we would like for deer hunting, but it is that magical time of year one doe can change everything in a matter of seconds...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

sooner77 said:


> Enjoy your time with him. I only hunted with my dad a very few times and those are memories I will treasure forever. Now I hunt with my son and I promise your dad would rather spend the time with you and not kill a thing than hunt alone and fill his wall with booners.


Believe you me, I know exactly what you're saying and I feel the same exact way about spending time with him. As intrusive as a 20 plus hour drive across the country can be n a hint, it's sure nice to be spending it with him. 

Another reason getting that deer on Monday was a little bittersweet for me. I should have had much better self control knowing that he was in the area, let him walk, and maybe get my dad on that stand. I had hunted Saturday evening Sunday and Monday in that general area and saw four different whoppers!

I know I probably didn't do such a great job explaining how that 8 pointer fooled me, I probably will before this thread is done. To be quite honest I am a little embarrassed that I just didn't pay more attention and exercise the self control that so many have come to know me by... Don't get me wrong, I'm not whining as I know some people never have the opportunity to shoot a deer that good; its just a little frustrating given the circumstances.

Thanks for the kind words.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

PSU Joe said:


> Sooner - you are so right. I hunt over Thanksgiving every year with my dad who is a two time lung cancer survivor and wouldn't miss it for the world. We don't even need to see a deer (and most years we don't as he is quite stubborn about where we hunt) to make it a huge success. This is the first year I am bowhunting with both my boys and as long as they are smiling at the end of the day and say they want to come out again it's perfect for me.


No matter what the outcome there's always plenty of big smiles every day, when we're hunting together. It was something special to have him approach me on Monday evening shake my hand and give me a hug and say congratulations on a great buck.

I know sooner or later I'm going to get that same opportunity to do the same for him.

He still has this horse running around his lease back home in PA. Maybe if he doesn't connect here some things might happen for a reason and he'll get a chance to connect with this guy with his rifle....

















Glad to hear you got your boys involved and that they enjoy it, that isn't always the case with father's and sons these days.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The bedded doe just got up and snuck away constantly looking down the draw....keep your fingers crossed....

Joe


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Hoping big daddy walks by! That's a great buck for Pa! At least a 3 1/2 or older.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Come on dad get him! 
Regarding yote control? Do you make a trip in off season to work on this place? Hang diff stands, cut lanes, replace straps? Who does maintanence and up keep to your stand?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck, Dad!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sending good vibes.....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got the I'm down safe message....he should be back in about 45 minutes or so...did report a handful of doe and a good 8 showed up just after 5...said details when he gets in....Stay tuned.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Trooper....12.5 hours in stand!!!!! He'll get one soon, I know it!!!

Joe


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey big brother there has been over 22,347 views on this hunt and everyone is cheering you on. now you can say you have your own hunting show, congrats.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> You said it...I posted that one pic of a pack of 5-6 and that is likely the smallest pack. Unreal experience hearing them break loose just at dusk every night...
> 
> Joe


Lot's of emotions when it comes to coyotes. I know when I'm up north in the summer and the family groups sound off late at night it's a lost mystical, reminds me of an old western film.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Lot's of emotions when it comes to coyotes. I know when I'm up north in the summer and the family groups sound off late at night it's a lost mystical, reminds me of an old western film.


I've been doing everything I can to capture the sounds, no matter what device I use I can't quite get it done.

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I use my cell up there on video mode. Set my phone on bedroom window will.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

One more day pop - make it count and shoot straight - good luck and be safe....maybe next yeari will come out and show you how it's done::


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a hunt. 
Joe just take care of dad. 
Kill or not enjoy your time together


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dozer stand again this morning, he's already out the door likely the last hunt of the trip. 

Rain moving in mid-day and not forecasted to stop until after dark. Off and on rain tomorrow, not clearing until noon with 60 degree temps on the backside of that and storms all day Sunday. I know a lot will depend on what happens today whether he will even hunt tomorrow. He tends to forfeit the last part of every hunt we ever do, even on our own place, in favor organizing, packing, and other preparations for the trip home. 

Again, I won't be with him in this stand set as it is not conducive for a double. 

Go get him Pop!!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

After looking at some Trail camera photos Dads almost certain this is the 8 he saw last night....


























These pics were taken about 3/4 of a mile from the Dozer stand, but we all know deer cover that ground in minutes.

The landowner has camera stations set throughout the property and uses the corn as an attractant for the cameras. No stands are set at these locations as the landowner does not want the deer associating corn with danger. He runs close to 20 Ringercams on the property to help inventory the herd throughout the year.

Joe


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got the all set, waiting on a shooter message from Pop...50-minutes before daylight. Guy is a beast!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Today's forecast.....


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck pops!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He had a deer go by a little after 6:00 grunting all way. Too dark to see anything...but passed within 10 yards of the stand...

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good luck pops! Kill a big one! I had a shooter running 2 does around 400 yards away just minutes ago here in central KS. He was 150+ hard to tell from that far but he definately had some nice head gear


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck pop:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Good luck pops! Kill a big one! I had a shooter running 2 does around 400 yards away just minutes ago here in central KS. He was 150+ hard to tell from that far but he definately had some nice head gear


Sweet good luck to you too!

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Im hoping it was the 170 i seen monday night. Had him under 30 once but no shot in the cedars. Once he came out onto the wheat i couldnt get him closer than 80. Hope those 2 does make their way back over here to this timber. Gorgeous calm crisp morning here. Really hope your pops can kill a big one and get the monkey off his back!! Im rootin' for him!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just had 2 yotes come through. Looks like its time to load up the greyhounds for some fun!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dad has a small 9pt working scrape in front of stand! Hopefully a good sign!

Joe


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah! Man I hope your dad gets a shot at a big one!


----------



## silverlabel (Aug 29, 2008)

That horse is still running around as he was spotted by the gate a week ago yesterday but he was a no show when I was out on Saturday. Also we still have these 2 from last year.






Hope he takes time to rest when he get back as he will be at it again after Thanksgiving. He may have to find a job as he can go back to work to rest up.....Good luck.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just ran an arrow through a 150+ at 23 yards. Decoys are working boys! Snuck in i never seen him until he got to 35 yards. Bristled up and ears pinned back squaring off with my forkhorn buck! Quartering to slightly arrow zipped through at shoulder giving him another hour. Timber is only 100 or so yards thick and he bever crossed the road on the other side! Fingers crossed wish me luck boys! Sorry not trying to jak your thread im just excited! Tell your pops its on hope hes next!


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Just ran an arrow through a 150+ at 23 yards. Decoys are working boys! Snuck in i never seen him until he got to 35 yards. Bristled up and ears pinned back squaring off with my forkhorn buck! Quartering to slightly arrow zipped through at shoulder giving him another hour. Timber is only 100 or so yards thick and he bever crossed the road on the other side! Fingers crossed wish me luck boys! Sorry not trying to jak your thread im just excited! Tell your pops its on hope hes next!


Good luck!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

hunterhewi said:


> Just ran an arrow through a 150+ at 23 yards. Decoys are working boys! Snuck in i never seen him until he got to 35 yards. Bristled up and ears pinned back squaring off with my forkhorn buck! Quartering to slightly arrow zipped through at shoulder giving him another hour. Timber is only 100 or so yards thick and he bever crossed the road on the other side! Fingers crossed wish me luck boys! Sorry not trying to jak your thread im just excited! Tell your pops its on hope hes next!


Awesome...be sure to *get a thread started * and give us details and photos.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck hunter and your pop Joe keep checking to see success pics. Today will be the day!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

hunterhewi said:


> Just ran an arrow through a 150+ at 23 yards. Decoys are working boys! Snuck in i never seen him until he got to 35 yards. Bristled up and ears pinned back squaring off with my forkhorn buck! Quartering to slightly arrow zipped through at shoulder giving him another hour. Timber is only 100 or so yards thick and he bever crossed the road on the other side! Fingers crossed wish me luck boys! Sorry not trying to jak your thread im just excited! Tell your pops its on hope hes next!


Oh man this going to be a long hour , cant wait to see the pix,,, common Joe you and Pop's Turn pulling for you guys


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

DPW said:


> Awesome...be sure to *get a thread started * and give us details and photos.


Dont worry i will! Giving him til 10:30 or so


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

10:49 and I'm not getting any work done until I see pics of Hewi's buck! Congrats!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Work is over rated anyways!


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree! I don't know if my boss does though. lol


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Its november you have 11 other months to be productive !


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

common man your Killing me


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Joe, how is the early afternoon looking?


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

See anything this AM?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Very slow...A pack of dogs came through and chased a lot of deer. Didn't see anything good break out. Contemplating making a move...

Stay tuned...

Joe


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

what happened to the 150 that was shot ???? hope we made a good shot .starting to worry good luck


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> Very slow...A pack of dogs came through and chased a lot of deer. Didn't see anything good break out. Contemplating making a move...
> 
> Stay tuned...
> 
> Joe


Yotes or wild dogs?


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> what happened to the 150 that was shot ???? hope we made a good shot .starting to worry good luck


150 was shot by some other guy who just posted to the thread, not by Joe or his father I believe.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

yetihunter1 said:


> 150 was shot by some other guy who just posted to the thread, not by Joe or his father I believe.


I KNOW, I believe he;s hunting close to Joe.. maybe feels he;s jaking the thread IDONO


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> what happened to the 150 that was shot ???? hope we made a good shot .starting to worry good luck


That was not my dad..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dogs came through again and that was enough for my dad we picked him up in the farm truck to move them to the other side of the farm. He's all settled in ready to go for the afternoon..

Rain started....

Joe


----------



## eteddyv (Nov 10, 2010)

He's a trooper! Sending good vibes his way! He deserves it!!! Best of Luck to you guys!!


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

no action yet Joe? ......never mind just saw you last post.....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

eblues said:


> Yotes or wild dogs?


Loose domestic dogs....two labs and another unknown breed....[emoji35] 

SUCK!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> I KNOW, I believe he;s hunting close to Joe.. maybe feels he;s jaking the thread IDONO


No problem...no jacking, he's been following along and happened to get out and stick one....hope he finds it.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dad on stand 10 minutes and two doe in the beans.....let's hope big boy is following....

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

I really hope your dad gets one! I too hunt with my dad and always hope for him to bag a big one


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

you guys are lucky, wish my dad hunted.....


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dont wana jak joes thread ill post my own thread. Look at the joint hit thread i posted. I have a teaser there!


----------



## eteddyv (Nov 10, 2010)

hunterhewi said:


> Dont wana jak joes thread ill post my own thread. Look at the joint hit thread i posted. I have a teaser there!


Congrats on a great deer!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Run stopped, wind is perfect, temps dropping a little...should be good.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rooting for you guys back here in good old PA!


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been checking this thread all day. Really hoping your dad gets one.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

common dad and Joe... Good luck guys


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

hoping your dad gets one !


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck pop


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Last day there is no such thing as a small 9 pt - shoot pop


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to hear a bottom of the 9th grand slam type report.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome movement...doe in the field, small 8 point walked right under the stand...

Joe


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

nicko said:


> I want to hear a bottom of the 9th grand slam type report.


This X2


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

5 more doe and a small buck just hit the field....plenty of time left tonight to get r dun. Glad he is getting some action...just need a KS Big Boy now...

Joe


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

I'm ready for kill photos. Come on pops!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Shoot


----------



## kevmilnes (Oct 16, 2008)

Anticipation


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing hour...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

No updates coming.....not a good sign...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The deer win......
He's back, but has decided he's not going to go out in the morning. Forecast is for heavy showers anyway.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww man. Hopefully he bags that big boy back in PA


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Joe great thread thanks for podting


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Nice job on the thread. Bummer for your pops but I'll bet he still enjoyed himself.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sucks but that's hunting and the only thing guaranteed is the experience and time spent together. You still dropped a very respectable buck Joe and got to spend a week hunting with your dad in one of the best deer hunting states in the country. Sounds like a success to me.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news Joe. U know what I'm 35 and he did a heck of a lot better then I ever could with cold weather and holding out. That alone is a victory in itself. Congrats to u both for spending quality time together something a lot of families take for granted


----------



## eteddyv (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry it didn't happen for your Dad. Thanks for taking us along on the experience! You did a great job. I was glued to this thread all week! Good luck to you and your dad the rest of the season here in PA!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck in PA !!!


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Great thread, thanks for the ride!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to share your hunt. Be safe driving home


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Well it was a great ride, well done thread Joe!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Great thread joe and thanks for sharing your journey with us. Safe travels home!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if you ever want to see time fly spend time with good friends and family doing what you love....it is unimaginable that last week at this time we were traveling cross-country from SE PA to SE KS and sadly the week has come and gone.....with forecasted rain for most of tomorrow and all of Sunday, Pop has made the decision to pack it in and we'll be heading for home tomorrow. I don't think anyone would have the stones to refer to him as a fair-weather hunter after following along with this thread. He put 37.5 hours in the stand the last three days. Each day he was on stand an hour before daylight and sat until dark. Today he did shift to another stand, but only when a small pack of loose domesticated dogs continued to run deer from the area he was hunting. A quick reposition and things were much better for him in the stand, but he was still unable to connect on a buck worthy of the dedication and commitment he puts into this trip. I am sure in the back of his mind he knows it, but he is a role model to us three boys in so many ways and I would wish nothing more for him than the happiness he deserves. I know taking a big buck is not as important to him as taking this trip with me is...but it sure would be a nice cherry on top.

This trip would not even exist if it weren't the extraordinary generosity of the landowner. As I sit here now on the couch of his farmhouse were he left us with the keys and said, "Stay as long as you like, just lock up when you leave"....I think about how lucky I am to have met this gentleman. A chance encounter on website, common obsessions with the outdoors, an unbelievable initial invite and the rest is history. I am a humble man from a humble family and never afraid to admit that I am wrong at least as often as I am right. Despite the dedication to my family and my career, I would never be able to experience a trip like this if it weren't for the landowner's generosity. I thought it about it this afternoon, this is my third trip to the farm and I was fortunate to take two deer in 2011 and the 8-point on this trip - with that good fortune came the pleasure of spending a lot of time with the landowner. In fact, I realized tonight that I have actually spent more time with him than I have hunting. I say this all the time and I hope it sticks with at least half the people I meet; GOOD GUYS DON'T ALWAYS FINISH LAST....this thread is a prime example...strangers from coast-to-coast united in a common show of support. 600+ comments on only one jackwagon from WI had a less than corrigible comment....not too bad.

Thanks for following along - it was more work than I expected, but well worth the endeavor. If God blesses us with good health and fortune for another year I will do my best to Keep Your Eyes on Our Prize AGAIN!!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Several have asked for some details about my buck - he was aged at 3.5, he weighed 193lbs field dressed and without his head (Euro). He was scored at 118 7/8 certainly not representative of this farm or in-line with the management practices that take place here. Many wanted to know how this could happen and the best that I can tell you was my shot routine of "concentrate on the shot, not the antlers" really bit me in the rear on this one....

If you recall, I had rattled up a giant from almost 300 yards away. Instead of him running directly at me across the beanfield, he ran along the west edge and I was tucked in the southeast edge. The closer he got to the southwest edge I lost sight of him, but several doe began running toward me along the edge. As the doe approached, I heard the unmistakable sound that happens during the chase when a buck is grunting with every step. I looked through the trees along the field edge and saw antlers and I knew I was only going to have a split second. I drew my bow before he appeared and he came trotting in at 41 yards a quick whistle and stopped and the rest is history...

Joe


----------



## prf2009a (Feb 22, 2011)

Great read ringer. Loved following your hunt all week. Best of luck to your dad back home!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome job, Joe. Thanks for being so diligent with the updates. This thread was the first thing I checked on AT. 

:thumbs_up


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

Great thread, I checked in often! Congrats on your deer and was pulling for your Dad. I also have a hunting bond with my Dad beyond words. Thanks for the ride


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the effort with this. I never rooted for a guy, I don't know, to kill a buck, so hard in my life lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Sucks but that's hunting and the only thing guaranteed is the experience and time spent together. You still dropped a very respectable buck Joe and got to spend a week hunting with your dad in one of the best deer hunting states in the country. Sounds like a success to me.


I agree...thanks for hanging in there Nick

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Joe,

So sorry your dad didn't get a nice buck. Certainly wasn't for lack of trying. I will be routing for him to get that giant back in PA as god knows he deserves it. I missed the thread today as I was driving to State College to visit Penn State for my son who is a Junior. Please tell your dad that due to his recommendations I called the IWOM guys and stopped by and bought and IWOM today. Based on your dads comments (and others I have read on here) I just had to go get one. I told them about this thread and your dads ability to sit on stand during this past week with the IWOM and they were very impressed. I know you are a HBS guy but boy is this thing awesome. Can't wait to try it out. Will be watching the PA thread for the successful end of his season. Safe travels back east. I really enjoyed sharing this hunting trip with you and your father. Can't wait for the 2015 edition.

Joe

Joe


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome thread. What AT needs more of. Thanks for bringing us along :thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well....PA here we come. ...

Highwayman - The Highwaymen: http://youtu.be/hi94mMed6EQ

Joe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Safe trip home, Joe.

Enjoy the venison.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Safe trip :moped_mazeguy:


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job with the thread Joe, it was well done! Tough break on that buck coming in grunting giving you the rope a dope after seeing the big one headed your way. Every experience in the woods has many lessons; we as hunters never stop learning and adapting. After all was said and done you've got another euro trophy for your man cave to commemorate the hunt with Pop! Not to mention a bunch of delicious grain fed venison from the freezer...btw...190+ dressed is a beast of a body for a 3.5 year old! He was probably a good one to have taken out given your circumstances... that big of a body and only in the teens as a 3.5...he probably wasnt genetically superior antler-wise and with that big of a body could have been a real bully on the farm in the next couple years, potentially pushing out higher scoring better bucks.

Thanks again for putting the effort into the thread, it was great to follow along! Looking forward to next years!


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the thread Joe. You did a great job. Good luck to both of you on the rest of the season


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Entering Missouri...

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Well done brother - you guys drive safe


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Really enjoyed the week following along. Thanks for taking us with you!


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

Heck of a thread. These live hunts are so awesome. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to trying to focus on the hunt and also bring us the action. Its truly appreciated. I hope your dad gets that PA horse down a week from Monday.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Through Mizzou and Illinois, just entering Indiana....7 hours in; 13 more to go!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Through Indiana just hit OH...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Home stretch 250 miles to go....


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Your getting there. That's one heck of a drive


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

18 hours.....we're home!

Joe


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Sleep well, Joe.


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for taking us all along with you on a great hunt and experience with your Dad and the landowner! Looking forward to next years hunt already! Hope your Dad gets that big one back home. Shoot straight!


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Helluva thread Joe, certainly an epic adventure for you and your dad. Thanks for taking us along for the ride.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> 18 hours.....we're home!
> 
> Joe


:amen:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats ringer on an awesome thread we need more positive reads her on at. You have brought many people along on your journey with you and some have even played out there own hunts through you! Glad you made it safe! Thanks for the ride


----------



## Okiekev (Aug 30, 2012)

Great thread, thanks for taking us along!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks from Oklahoma!


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Congrats Joe. Good to see you connected. That buck is worth the trip!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again for eveyone who followed along...I did get a few questions about the family pic below....



to be honest...this picture is really what these hunts with my Dad are all about.....MEMORIES...it is no secret that I am a camera junkie, sort of occupational hazard as the owner of the 12-ring . com...I once met a professional photographer who told me that no photo is ever as vivid and the image in your mind, but I can attest firsthand how important photos are and can be...you see my grandfather, seated in the middle of the photo, suffered from Alzheimer’s and dementia in his later years. Anyone who watches a loved one suffer through such a frustratingly debilitating disease like this can and will appreciate how photos can unexplainably jog a memory and stimulate a conversation.

Putting the picture together really wasn’t all that easy, we’re all busy these days and time is the one thing no amount of money can buy back. We decided on the photo, started constructing the background, my Dad (seated directly to the left of my grandfather) painted the plywood and we all met at his house for a Saturday afternoon photo and bow shoot. What a good time it was, everyone smiling, little ones shooting balloons, older folks challenging, running for cover when “Poppop” grabbed a bow….

Since this photo has been taken my grandfather passed away, both my uncle and I (both seated far left, Uncle Kevin on the bench, me on the ground with my son in my lap) have both fallen from stands, my cousin second from the right on the ground went into remission from his lymphoma, and all of the kids are 3x the size they were in the photos (where does it go…)

That is sort of my point, take time; better yet MAKE time to do things with those who matter to you when you can as there is no promise of tomorrow. My grandfather got my father (oldest son) started in the outdoors and it has been a family tradition from there. Everyone in that photo, plus several more who couldn’t make it carry on his legacy each time we step into the hardwoods. God willing my mind will stay sharp, but if it starts to fade some, I am glad I have photos like this to help kick it back into gear.

...and that trohoy wall ain't so bad for a group from SE PA - several have been added since and we're actually considering a reunion photo...:wink:

Joe


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, awesome thread and hunt! Awesome bucks too. I could do that every day.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Just found this thread, awesome Joe and congrats on your buck, one to not be ashamed of at all! Looks like a great time was had by all! Great thread!


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the ride along. It brought back many of my own memories of learning to huntil in Potter Could ty as well! Coudersport to be exact. My grandfather was Pop Pop as well!

Great stuff, and thanks again.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking forward to reading this older thread and the new one! Thanks for the updates/story!


----------

